#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-09
<libertcharrua> http://zemiorka.blogspot.com/2011/12/un-grafiti-para-carl-sagan.html
<libertcharrua> quien dijo que los grafiteros eran inculñtos??
<qmeister> buen dia, tengo que configurar el discador de Adinet en un ubuntu 11.04, alguien me puede pasar algun link donde buscar? / Gracias
<ubuntero> hola hay alguien activo ?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-10
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<magu42> holas
<PabloRubianes> hola magu42 
<PabloRubianes> como andas?
<magu42> bien y vos ?
<EduardoR> hola
<magu42> hola EduardoR 
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> como esta todo armado para el sabado?
<EduardoR> juaaaa
<magu42> creo que si
<PabloRubianes> se hace?
<EduardoR> ni idea, el calor me tiene mal :P
<magu42> salvo que llueva
<EduardoR> hay que anunciarlo en mas lados
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ rapceibal?
<PabloRubianes> si no?
<EduardoR> tambien
<EduardoR> nuestra lista está muerta
<magu42> no está muerta , está desmayada nomás
<EduardoR> habria que reactivarla un poco
<EduardoR> electro shock!
<magu42> reactive EduardoR en vez de contestarle al nabo de fb     jajaja
<EduardoR> yo diría de seguir los detalles de preparación desde la lista
<EduardoR> impresionante
<magu42> te está buscando la boca , y no podés contenerte  jeje
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<magu42> es el peor!!
<EduardoR> está todo friamente calculado :P
<magu42> jajajaja
<EduardoR> fiamente no, en realidad
<EduardoR> acaloradamente calculado :/
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<EduardoR> lo peor que va a venir y que hago, nos vamos a las manos?
<magu42> no viene !  
<EduardoR> la voy llevando
<magu42> es pura voca
<magu42> desde san josé , que va a venir
<EduardoR> no, mas bien
<EduardoR> le formateamos todo, le formateamos :P
<EduardoR> shhh, vino onix
<magu42> y le encajamos un w98
<magu42> shhh
<onix> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...
<magu42> como andas onix?
<EduardoR> hola onix :)
<onix> de que estan hablando picaros!!!
<magu42> judeadas nomás
<onix> hola  a todos...
<onix> que onda con la calor??
<EduardoR> frito
<magu42> hervido
<onix> zofrito...
<onix> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...
<onix> mi favorito..
<EduardoR> jiji
<EduardoR> me dijeron que en el MI hay unos Ubuntus que no los prenden
<onix> que onda con la página...????
<EduardoR> porque no son compatibles....
<onix> no vuleve mas'??
<EduardoR> el foro no vuelve mas
<onix> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....
<magu42> discrepo
<onix> boicot!!!!
<EduardoR> lo de Feliz 2012, ya no sacamos?
<EduardoR> hay que poner lo del 14 de enero
<onix> magu....
<magu42> mande
<onix> que te dejaron los reyes'??
<magu42> mejor ni te cuento  :(
<onix> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......
<onix> se portaron mal....
<onix> abriste el paquete...
<onix> y era un version de prueba de 30 días de windows 8...
<onix> no???
<magu42> enterrar el hijo de un amigo de toda la vida, debe ser lo peor que me ha pasado y yá van dos 
<onix> pa!!!!
<onix> perdon......
<magu42> nahh
<onix> accidente???
<magu42> el botija que balearon en el cerrito , el jueves
<onix> mmmmmmmmmmmmm....
<onix> si la seguridad esta muy jodida...
<magu42> tú lo sabes mejor que nosotros
<EduardoR> onix: sabés de unos Ubuntus que no los prenden porque no son compatibles con noseque de antes?
<onix> hoy hubo una manifestación en malvin...
<onix> ??????????????
<onix> en que máquinas..
<EduardoR> (y yo jodiendo con boludeces...)
<magu42> dale EduardoR 
<EduardoR> de por allí
<magu42> del ministerio?
<EduardoR> sip
<onix> yo estoy reeeeeee caliente en mi laburo!!!
<EduardoR> me contó un pajarito
<PabloRubianes> el foro ya volvio...
<onix> tuve que hacer una solicitud
<magu42> donde está PabloRubianes 
<onix> a sistemas de información
<PabloRubianes> ubuntuforums
<onix> para que la máquina única que hay en la comisaria
<magu42> un link en la pagina no estaria mal  jeje
<onix> con sistema ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> falta configurar unas cosas mas pero el lugar lo tenemos asingado
<PabloRubianes> voy a comer y te explico
<onix> se le fuera instalado el sistema para ingresar denuncias
<PabloRubianes> uruguay.ubuntuforums.org
<onix> y recibir correo..
<PabloRubianes> tendria que andar
<PabloRubianes> sino ya vengo
<magu42> ahh  si , yá lo habiamos visto PabloRubianes , pero no sabemos en que quedo
<EduardoR> si, onix , pero me dijeron que son muchas
<PabloRubianes> ahora te explico... sino no llego a la comida
<onix> mas bien todas...
<onix> yo todavía no vi una configurada a full
<onix> solo puedo hacer oficios...
<onix> actas 
<EduardoR> pero que no es compatible?
<onix> y jugar al majong..
<EduardoR> jiji
<onix> lo que pasa
<onix> es que hay una fobia
<onix> a que se filtre información
<onix> importante..
<onix> por eso es tan complicando...
<onix> para configurar las cosas más básicas..
<EduardoR> comprensible
<magu42> jajajaja y en win está re seguros ,  redmon debe tener copia de todo
<onix> pero ya es demasiado..
<onix> todos los operarios viejos..
<onix> están criados con windows...
<magu42> viejos es la palabra clave
<EduardoR> jajaja
<onix> y ven algo diferente y no lo comprenden
<onix> soy el único usuario
<onix> que la esta usando..
<EduardoR> pero tengo algunos en el museo que se quejan que no les dejan usar las maquinas y que hay otras que no se pueden usar y esas cosas
<EduardoR> porque son incompatibles
<EduardoR> y me lo dice alguien que usa ubuntu en su notebook hace años
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ tendriamos que hacer una jornada en el MI  ,  ahi si que hace falta por lo visto
<onix> mira???
<onix> dijeron...
<onix> que iban hacer cursos..
<EduardoR> si, por eso quedé de boca abierta y pensé en preguntarte
<onix> peroooooooooooooo
<onix> quedó en la nada..
<EduardoR> ibas a darlos vos?
<onix> poco se pude esperar de un burro..
<onix> que una patada..
<EduardoR> jejee
<onix> imaginate
<onix> que cuando hicimos el curso
<onix> el profesor...
<onix> dijo...
<onix> linux...
<onix> es gratis!!!!
<onix> por favor!!!!
<onix> open the mind1!!
<EduardoR> empezó mal
<onix> que tipo cerrado...
<onix> obtuso
<EduardoR> vistes el Windows ruso?
<EduardoR> es una distro de linux
<onix> no lo entiendo..
<EduardoR> lo publicaron ayer crfeo
<onix> debe ser el idioma...
<EduardoR> creo
<EduardoR> es una distro para el estado
<EduardoR> http://rusiahoy.com/articles/2012/01/07/el_windows_ruso_pasa_su_primer_examen_15120.html
<EduardoR> no está mal
<EduardoR> pero alguna mala traducción creo
<EduardoR> ese link te puede servir, es un buen argumento
<EduardoR> en algún caso
<onix> mmmmmmmmmm...
<onix> le digo  a bonomi
<EduardoR> jejej
<onix> antes que lo hechen...
<onix> ja ja ja 
<EduardoR> yayaya!
<onix> pobre viejo!!!
<EduardoR> está ligando mal
<onix> vos sabes que lo miro...
<onix> y me inspira ternura...
<onix> sabes a quien se parece...
<EduardoR> no?
<onix> a papa noel..
<magu42> a algunos le inspira otras cosas
<magu42> :)
<onix> con esa barba blanca
<onix> y abultada
<EduardoR> Te mando a Erlich con moño y todo
<onix> y que habla y no se le entiende nada...
<onix> 18 muertes.. a 9 de enero!!!
<EduardoR> hoy dijo clarito: si alguien tiene una solucion genial, que la ponga sobre la mesa
<onix> estan pasando en el informativo...
<onix> yo yo yo !!!!
 * magu42 vá a tirar la basura en forma voluntaria   jeje
<onix> yo tengo una idea...
<EduardoR> no te creo
<onix> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<EduardoR> le decia a magu42
<onix> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<EduardoR> jeje
<onix> mi idea es...
<EduardoR> contá!
<onix> que dejen de promover la vagancia...
<onix> que no pagen 1.5000
<onix> por cada hijo que una mujer tenga...
<onix> que habgan en serio...
<onix> un plan...
<onix> de control familiar...
<onix> y que hubiera facilidades...
<onix> para fuentes laborales
<onix> reales...
<EduardoR> la  verdad que si
<onix> para los adolescentes...
<onix> y que no tengan de hacer esas cosas...
<onix> para no perder votos...
<EduardoR> si, yo no quiero meterme demasiado es eso, pero parece que lo obvio no se hace
<onix> mi idea no es politica..
<EduardoR> mucho mirarse el ombrigo
<onix> pienso en el sentido comun...
<onix> pero bue..
<onix> dejemos de lado eso...
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ sino me creiste , hiciste bien  jaja
<EduardoR> y entonces eso de la incompatibilidad que será?
<magu42> bueno...  y que pasa entonces en el MI  
<magu42> esoo
<magu42> queremos data onix 
<onix> muchos cambios
<onix> muchos...
<onix> ahora hay distritos.
<onix> van a disolver
<onix> las comisarías...
<onix> y van hacer zonas
<onix> ya disolvieron...
<onix> todas la unidades
<onix> especiales...
<onix> hurtos y rapiñas...
<onix> ejemplo...
<onix> y van hacer una sola unidad...
<onix> quieren sacar todos los policias a la calle
<onix> incluyendo...
<onix> los que estan como administrativos...
<onix> como yo..
<magu42> onix⟿ a laburar!!!!
<magu42> jeje
<onix> si..
<EduardoR> con una ceibalita
<onix> yo laburo..
<onix> gggrrrrrrrrrrr
<onix> no esta mal la idea
<onix> un ipad
<onix> para tomar denuncias..
<EduardoR> la XO 3.0 es un tablet fenomenal
<onix> eso estaría bueno..
<magu42> y quien hace la parte administrativa entonces?
<onix> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....
<EduardoR> todo por web
<magu42> xo 3.0   +1
<onix> si es como dicen...
<magu42> ahhh
<onix> van a volver hacer llamados..
<onix> a  jóvenes
<EduardoR> pero la X= 1.5 azul está muy buena
<onix> para capacitarlos..
<magu42> capacitarlos es la clave   :)
<onix> en las tareas administrativas..
<onix> perooooooo
<onix> esta mal
<onix> muy mal
<onix> ya se hizo
<onix> y no funciono..
<EduardoR> el MEC se lleno de gente nueva y no saben que son los expedientes
<onix> esa es la clave...
<onix> es dificil hacer entender...
<EduardoR> estuvieron un año reahciendo las cagadas e ilegalidades del año anterior
<onix> a un civil
<onix> la idea de los trámites
<onix> sobre denuncias..
<onix> un cosa
<onix> es manejar un computadora..
<onix> y otra cosa...
<onix> es entender la mecánica de las denuncias...
<onix> son dos cosas diferentes..
<magu42> educar no es tarea facil onix , nunca lo fué 
<EduardoR> los expedientes es lo mismo, fueron  todos al carajo
<onix> te doy un ejemplo...
<onix> muchas veces..
<onix> entran gente detenida...
<onix> la cua da otro nombre y cedula..
<onix> para que no se sepan sus antecedentes..
<onix> o peor aun
<onix> si estan requeridos...
<magu42> no existe un banco de datos de huellas ?
<onix> y pasa que a veces si la información no se maneja con cautela
<onix> se pude dejar libre a un asesino..
<onix> ejemplo.
<onix> si existe..
<onix> pero no a nivel on line
<magu42> ahh
<onix> solo en jefatura
<magu42> mal ahi
<onix> falta de visión digo
<EduardoR> o sea, no pueden ver el status de una persona?
<onix> el sistema de información todavía es muy arcaico
<onix> si
<onix> el estatus si
<onix> si es real..
<onix> si yo te digo que me llamo pepito
<EduardoR> pero si están mal la cedula , claro
<onix> y no es asi
<onix> como se demuestra??
<onix> si tiene la cedula
<EduardoR> y el numerode cedula que te dan es válidable
<onix> por ahora el código de barras no está aplicado en las personas
<EduardoR> pero el digito verificador , al menos no es al azar
<onix> mmmmmmm
<onix> digito verificador
<onix> je je 
<EduardoR> no es un numero al azar una cedula
<onix> nunca escuchaste
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ te aprendés un par de cedulas de memoria y listo
<onix> sobre los autos clon???
<EduardoR> ok, si claro que no es geniaaaal
<onix> muy popular en argentina..
<EduardoR> entiendo
<onix> vos tenes un auto xxx
<onix> y tu vecino el mismo
<onix> modelo todo igual...
<onix> y copias la matricula
<onix> sencillo
<EduardoR> si claro
<onix> lo mismo pasa
<onix> con las personas
<EduardoR> y las huellas digitales?
<onix> ejemplo
 * magu42 mira por la ventana el sentra del vecino que está impecable
<onix> la otra vez
<onix> un tipo
<onix> que tenía antecedentes
<onix> dio los datos de su hermano menor...
<onix> asi no tenía antecedentes
<onix> facil
<onix> hasta se puede
<EduardoR> y la foto?
<onix> con la información sufuciente
<onix> crear una persona
<magu42> mejor un scanner de huellas y a la base de datos  
<onix> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...
<onix> si
<onix> se va hacer
<onix> no se cuando
<onix> es una de las ideas..
<EduardoR> jeje, ya me imagino 
<EduardoR> pero la foto o las huellas?
<onix> solo en jefatura
<EduardoR> por?
<onix> hay una máquina
<magu42> onix⟿ de un lado la de reglamento y del otro una ceibalita con un lector externo
<onix> falta de recursos
<onix> o de imaginación
<EduardoR> cualquier pantalla muestra una foto
<onix> sabes cual es el problema??
<EduardoR> está en bmp
<EduardoR> y pesa 10MB cada una
<EduardoR> una base de datos de Access?
<onix> el problema... es que no hay buenos asesores
<onix> y mucha corrupción.
<EduardoR> para que se mantenga así...
<EduardoR> shhh hay un log buchón
<onix> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<onix> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<onix> ya me asuste!!!
<magu42> guardia y arresto!!!
<onix> ja ja ja 
<EduardoR> vos sabés que hace tiempo pienso que no deberia estar
<onix> no te voy a decir lo que decimos nosotros
<magu42> jaja
<onix> con esa frase
<magu42> mejor no
<magu42> jeje
<onix> como sabes magu!!!
<magu42> yo no sé nada
<EduardoR> jajaja
<onix> socrates...
<onix> o aristoteles???
<onix> solo se que no se nada...
<EduardoR> a mi me decían "Falta de tipa!"
<magu42> un crack socrates
<onix> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm...
<EduardoR> o esa frase es mas verdosa?
<EduardoR> amigos del otro lado del aeropuerto...
<magu42> trabajé alguna vez en esos angares  jeje
<magu42> por camino carrasco
<EduardoR> en fin, que paso con los cursos entonces?
<magu42> eso
<EduardoR> con los del MI
<onix> vos donde no trabajastes magu??
<magu42> es que soy muy viejo
<EduardoR> la otra vez me preguntaron
<onix> como el tiempo..
<magu42> que pasa con ubuntu en el MI  , quiero saber 
<onix> no se??
<EduardoR> perfecto, jejeje
<onix> hay una sola por comisaria
<onix> por ahora
<EduardoR> todo un despliegue
<EduardoR> one laptop per comisaria
<onix> si 
<EduardoR> genial, nuevo plan
<onix> mas o menos...
<EduardoR> la verdad que si quisieran poner una ceibalita estaría genial
<EduardoR> las magallanes son terrible maquina
<onix> cual es la magallanes???
<EduardoR> incluso el sistema de traba 
<onix> no la vi todavía
<magu42> vuelan con 10.04
<EduardoR> es la Classmate de intel
<magu42> la celeste onix 
<onix> bueno...
<onix> la de utu no??
<magu42> unas si , otras no
<EduardoR> 1GB de RAM, 160GB de disco, Atom N450
<magu42> depende que utu
<magu42> que cursos
<EduardoR> los de informática les dieron esas
<magu42> sip
<magu42> con doble booteo
<EduardoR> yo tengo para desarrollos y está tremenda
<onix> y el otro booteo
<magu42> xp
<magu42> jajaja
<onix> cual es???
<onix> mmmmmmmmmm..
<magu42> en serio
<magu42> xp
<EduardoR> pero para aplicaciones web, la XO 1.5 azul está perfecta
<EduardoR> son equips de U$D 100
<onix> donde donde!!!!
<EduardoR> no hay nada que se le compare, buena autonomía 
<magu42> esa tiene fedora no?
<onix> comopro ya!!!
<onix> now!!!!
<EduardoR> no al publico
<onix> mmmmmmmmmmmm...
<magu42> pa usté no hay   onix 
<EduardoR> pero asi como las propusieron para los censos y las votaciones
<onix> les dieron algo parecido a un palm..
<onix> no??
<EduardoR> que al final no se usaron, clro
<EduardoR> pero hubieran podido ser ceibalitas
<magu42> a mi casa vinieron con un aparatito azul 
<EduardoR> pero eran mas pesadas
<onix> les cuento..
<EduardoR> pero una XO no es fácil de adulterar, 
<onix> las compus
<onix> que tenemos...
<onix> son con sitema operativo ubuntu 10.4
<EduardoR> les traban el bios y no hay fortma de meterle ningún virus ni a propósito
<onix> peroooooooooo
<onix> ya te digo...
<onix> uuna sola
<onix> por comisaría
<onix> luego x
<onix> xp
<onix> en las demas.
<onix> la que suministra
<magu42> en la IMM estaban haciendo lo mismo onix , para que la gente las vaya viendo de a poco
<magu42> sino el cambio es muy fuerte
<onix> el hardware y la insfractuctura
<onix> infoland
<onix> no es pa tanto..
<onix> no creo que el cambio de paradigma
<onix> sea tan radical..
<EduardoR> el mejor truco de migración es darle maquina nueva con linux, el que quiere maquina nueva
<onix> o será que me acostumbré
<magu42> paro vos no , pero para la gente no curiosa o informatica es mucho el cambio
<EduardoR> lo ideal en esos casos es poner algo personalizado como Mint pero azul y nadie se da cuenta
<onix> no se...
<magu42> la ultima vez que me senté frente a un xp . lo vi rarisimo , pero muuuuy raro
<EduardoR> el Linux de la Comuna canaria el Comunix
<onix> te sentias como alicia
<EduardoR> es un KDE simil XP
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ o xpgnome  , aunque no me guste
<onix> en el país de la spesadillas..
<onix> ja ja 
<EduardoR> mas bien, 
<EduardoR> el mint cae mucho mejor
<magu42> le dejás medio azul y zafa
<EduardoR> en gente de xp que el propio ubuntu
<EduardoR> si, le decís que es XP verde y listo
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> ma-ne-ja-te
<onix> ja ja j aja j a
<onix> comprate un volante...
<magu42> a la semana ni se acuerdan , y no joden mas
<onix> bueno
<onix> yo creo
<onix> que el problema
<onix> es la costumbre
<onix> nada mas
<onix> yo te digo
<onix> me gusta usar mas el open office
<EduardoR> luego entran a gmail y ven que todo es igual y se le va la pavada
<onix> que el word
<EduardoR> habrá que volver al openoffice
<EduardoR> ahora que es de Apache
<EduardoR> terrible quilombo al pedo, fue
<onix> no es mas de solaris??
<magu42> mi hija y amigas vienen acá , usan debian , centos , 10.04 , lubuntu , y no les importa , mientras tengas chromium para entrar a FB , ni bola
<EduardoR> solaris se lo regaló a Apache porque no sabía que hacer con él
<magu42> open solaris a muerto por abandono de oracle
<magu42> ahora es Indiana
<magu42> lo sigue la comunidad
<EduardoR> nooo, salio de nuevo pero no se quien lo va a usar
<EduardoR> y el for es openindiana
<EduardoR> fork
<onix> sabes lo que pienso...
<onix> sinceramente
<magu42> yo lo use algun tiempo , estaba bueno , 
<onix> que linux
<onix> es mejor que nada
<onix> como sistema operativo
<onix> perooooooooooooooooo
<EduardoR> Oracle Solaris http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=solaris
<onix> esta muy escondido..
<onix> por eso la gente
<onix> le tiene tanta resitencia
<onix> pero
<onix> como android
<magu42> solaris sique siendo de oracle , open solaris ahora es indiana
<onix> al cual se le dio mucha publicidad...
<PabloRubianes> me conecto ma;ana y te explico magu42 saludos... me fui a dormir
<onix> esta por delante como sistema operativo de los celulares
<EduardoR> si, ese Solaris no se si es muy libre que digamos
<onix> smart phones
<magu42> ahh  eso no sé EduardoR 
<onix> la gente
<onix> pienso
<onix> en mi humilde opinion
<onix> quiere las cosas faciles
<onix> manejar un facebook
<EduardoR> hay que hacer pequeños videitos que expliquen esas cosas
<onix> un reproductor de mp3
<onix> y ya está
<onix> progrmas...
<magu42> claro onix , quien quiere complicarse la vida , solo algunos nerds   jejeje
<onix> con installl shield
<onix> siguiente
<onix> sguiente
<onix> y que se ejecute
<onix> sin quemarse la cabeza
<onix> con lineas de comandos...
<onix> ni problemas de instalación...
<EduardoR> claro, pero quise explicar eso y me saltaron que desde terminal tambien se puede haceeeer 
<EduardoR> quise explicar como conectar el ADSL desde entornmo grafico
<magu42> eso fue en fb , no?
<EduardoR> si, pero que manga de retrógrados
<magu42> y dale con el pppoeconf
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> me tiene podrido el pppoeconf
<magu42> de hecho el NM es el pppoeconf grafico
<magu42> no es otra cosa
<EduardoR> pero conecta no solo pppoe
<EduardoR> conecta varias tarjetas
<magu42> claro
<EduardoR> diferentes propocolos
<EduardoR> y avisa cuando está conectado
<onix> protocolos
<magu42> decile al amigo Bertúa
<EduardoR> nada que ver
<onix> je je je 
<EduardoR> claro, el vejete tiene una sola máquina a ADSL
<EduardoR> poné una segunda?
<magu42> como vejete!!
<EduardoR> jajajaja
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> jamás la usó en red
<magu42> ahí lo quiero ver
<EduardoR> en toda la imprenta tiene una sola máuina
<EduardoR> para mi que está fabulando
<virusuy> buenas noches
<magu42> hola vie
<EduardoR> holas
<magu42> virusuy⟿ 
<onix> buenas noches virus
<magu42> se me tranca el tab
<magu42> encontré el teclado perfecto EduardoR al final , pero solo hay en Peru ,   genius i 220  con ñ
<magu42> acá hay sin ñ
<onix> magu...
<onix> magu...
<magu42> mande
<onix> vos tambien sos coleccionista de teclados como yo??
<magu42> casi
<onix> para mi son como zapatos
<magu42> en cualquier momento tiro este
<onix> necesito mas de uno
<onix> tengo comunes
<onix> usb
<magu42> quiero uno tipo apple pero que no cueste 148 dolares
<onix> inalámbricos
<onix> y cada vez que veo uno
<onix> lo quiero comprar
<virusuy> magu42: hay unos a 80dolares
<virusuy> wireless
<virusuy> ojo, no son extendidos
<virusuy> son tipo-.."mini"
<magu42> ahhh
<virusuy> tiene todo lo necesario
<virusuy> pero ta, es mini
<onix> me mat el teclado de la xbox 360
<magu42> el que digo es extendido  
<EduardoR> mini no me gusta
<onix> lo viste??
<onix> y los teclados virtuales
<onix> que vi en la dr max
<onix> parece de star trek
<onix> en notebooks
<onix> muy parecidos a de los i pads
<EduardoR> son los "slim"
<onix> lo que escuche
<onix> es que no son muy rápidos
<onix> al tacto.
<onix> es el único defecto.
<onix> buenas noches arescorpio
<arescorpio> onix buenas noches 
<onix> bueno...
<onix> yo los dejo..
<onix> hasta luego a todos..
<onix> que duerman con ventilador
<magu42> nas onix 
<arescorpio>  onix hoy en argentina 40ªC con 50% de humedad
<onix> hasta luego magu...
<onix> paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<onix> y sin frazada...
<EduardoR> http://www.tranza.com/softis/pv/4851/
<EduardoR> Combo SlimStar 8000 Wireless 2.4GHz Mpuse 1200 dpi
<EduardoR> U$D 27.
<magu42> este quiero http://www2.deltron.com.pe/modulos/productos/items/image_ext.php?item=KBUBSPGESLI220N
<magu42> que es este http://www2.deltron.com.pe/modulos/productos/items/postsql.php?item_number=KBUBSPGESLI220N
<EduardoR> este es el http://www.geniusnet.com/wSite/ct?xItem=47593&ctNode=137
<EduardoR> es el mismo slim pero combo teclado+mouse
<magu42> pero lo quiero en uy    :(
<EduardoR> en tranza !
<magu42> igual ese no tiene ñ  
<EduardoR> en la foto nunca tiene ñ
<magu42> vos sabés mi apellido , NO SE METAN CON LA Ñ !!!!!
<EduardoR> jamás sacan una foto con ñ
<EduardoR> se usa la foto del site original
<magu42> aca si   http://www2.deltron.com.pe/modulos/productos/items/image_ext.php?item=KBUBSPGESLI220N
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> igual podé spreguntar si tiene ñ de Latinoamericano o Español
<EduardoR> :S
<EduardoR> solo tenes que preguntar
<EduardoR> y pagas por abitab
<magu42> en tranza?
<EduardoR> los importadores traen siempre en español
<EduardoR> sip
<EduardoR> tampoco te sirve?
<EduardoR> Red pagos? oca?
<magu42> sirve
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> preguntá
<magu42> sip
<EduardoR> agarrate
<EduardoR> http://cdrmedios.com/teclado_genius_luxemate_i220_usb/
<EduardoR> Teclas con nuevo diseño cuadrado tipo "chicklet".
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ lo habia visto , soy cliente de cdrmedios , pero no tiene ñ
<EduardoR> titulo: TECLADO GENIUS MULTIMEDIA SILENCIOSO ESPAÑOL USB
<EduardoR> dice ESPAÑOL
<magu42> dice 
<EduardoR> es de Gibraltar, ajjaja
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> tambien tiene el SlimStar 8000.
<virusuy> bueno
<virusuy> termino mi dosis de House por hoy
<magu42> house +1
<EduardoR> si, es adictivo, no?
<virusuy> salado
<virusuy> la arranque a ver hoy
<virusuy> siempre la tenia en un lugar de "a mirar"
<virusuy> y hoy me anime y arranque a bajar y mirar
<virusuy> la verdad, excelente
<EduardoR> yo vi alguna temporada, pero no me pedó
<EduardoR> pegó :P
<virusuy> :-)
<EduardoR> de los del sabado, en que estamos?
<EduardoR> si hay 38 grados como hoy nos cocinamos
<EduardoR> no se podía estar afuera
<magu42> veamos accuweather
<magu42> solo 29º  , sol radiante
<EduardoR> le creemos?
<magu42> y......
<magu42> mas o  menos
<EduardoR> hay un Punktal grandote
<magu42> nunca me ha fallado .peroooo
<EduardoR> el feliz 2012 lo dejo, verdad?
<EduardoR> para mañana pongo Instalfest 14 de enero, MNAV
<magu42> la que yá no vá es la tercera foto , creo
<EduardoR> ya no es nuevo?
<EduardoR> ta bien
<magu42> jjajaja
<EduardoR> el tema es que siempre me falta letra
<magu42> daniel es el indicado para eso, pero anda perdido
<virusuy> este fin de semana es el evento en el MNAV?
<magu42> si
<virusuy> :-)
<virusuy> el bondi pasa a menos de 1 cuadra
<magu42> :)
<magu42> nas noches
#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-11
<danielmato> Buenas noches
<ubuntero> Hola
<ubuntero> Hola
<ubuntero> Hay alguien por ahi?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-12
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<libertcharrua> buenas como le va sr
 * dbertua hola gente
<dbertua> hola don libert
<PabloRubianes> hola libertcharrua 
<dbertua> el libert anda facebookiando
<libertcharrua> jajja
<libertcharrua> como anda dbertua 
<libertcharrua> nunca lo habia visto por aca sea bienvenido 
<dbertua> ahora si
<libertcharrua> como andan esas actividades
<dbertua> bien de bien y las suyas?
<libertcharrua> bien tranqui
<libertcharrua> andaba por comenzar un nuevo podcast y me quede en preparaciones jajjaja
<dbertua> si, esas cosas son de nerd ;)
<libertcharrua> no me quedo conforme al oir lo que grabo y lo destruyo
<libertcharrua> asi que decidí lo proximo que grabe lo subo y ya está ni lo escucho ni lo edito
<dbertua> un macho de verdad hace cosas como estas: http://fideo.no-ip.info/
<libertcharrua> eso es de fran jaja
<dbertua> puede ser, a mi nunca me gustó mi voz grabada, sale muy maraca
<libertcharrua> lo mio no es la voz si no lo que digo
<dbertua> si, don fcr ;)
<libertcharrua> soy de la idea de que cuando uno habla
<libertcharrua> sus palabras deben ser mejor que su  silencio
<libertcharrua> así que hasta ahora ando regalnado la belleza de no oir lo que pienso
<libertcharrua> regalando*
<libertcharrua> pero va a ser que torturare a alguien que me soporte hablando jejeje
<dbertua> yo escribo mejor de lo que hablo
<dbertua> lo que no significa nada, ni es garantía de nada ;)
<libertcharrua> lo suyo muy bueno me acuerdo de las miniminim
<dbertua> snif
<dbertua> :_/
<libertcharrua> cualquier día sale el ultimo número no?
<dbertua> el último número ya salió ;)
<dbertua> desde el primero siempre fué el último número ;)
<dbertua> Ud. anda por maldonado no?
<dbertua> mañana me voy para piriápolis, tenemos casa allá, cerca del camping de AEBU, parada 4 creo.
<libertcharrua> en san carlos si
<libertcharrua> trabajando a full
<libertcharrua> despues voy a punta a ver si encunetro una amiga
<dbertua> debe de haber un millón de personas en punta
<dbertua> debe ser insoportable tanto glamour junto
<libertcharrua> cada uno a su manera lo vive no me siento en necesidad de involucrarme con el glamour
<libertcharrua> otra buena alternativa apra mañana es chiuaua
<libertcharrua> chiuahua
<libertcharrua> nadar en cueros es lo mas
<eduardoR> hola 
<libertcharrua> hola mr eduardoR 
<eduardoR> hay algún partido?
<PabloRubianes> el viernes
<eduardoR> en que andamos?
<PabloRubianes> aprendiendo a usar Homebank
<PabloRubianes> tiene toda la onda
<eduardoR> como anda la cosa de los chats del sabado?
<eduardoR> porque la pagina wiki tiene una programacion de chats
<eduardoR> como que parece que nos alejamos de la idea del evento, quizás
<eduardoR> no habría que "fomentar" un poco esos cursos?
<danielmato> buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> buenas buenas danielmato 
<danielmato> aunque no lo crean estoy vivo
<magu42> holas ,       cuanta gente hoy
<PabloRubianes> eduardoR, tu idea del jardin fest choco de frente con el chat
<PabloRubianes> pero ta nosotros vamos al jardin
<PabloRubianes> igual lo del jardin no es un jam
<eduardoR> pero es en otro horario
<danielmato> y pa que vean que no es chiste: oyasuminasai
<PabloRubianes> un jam es mas como el hackfest
<eduardoR> podemos fomentar las 2 cosas
<PabloRubianes> si si
<magu42> danielmato⟿ traducción?
<danielmato> buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, dejate de japones... que los chinos siempre se la dan!
<eduardoR> la cosa es como hacer el balance de las 2 cosas
<PabloRubianes> son los hijos bobos de los chinos
<danielmato> y esperen a que les escriba en hiragana y katakana, se van a hacer el harakiri con un ikebana... je je
<PabloRubianes> :P
<eduardoR> ya salio una camiseta ubuntu.org.uy rumbo a japón
<danielmato> PabloRubianes, dos veces invadieron los japoneses china, los chinos no pudieron nunca invadir Japón...
<eduardoR> cuando llegue me mandan fotos
<danielmato> opa. quien fue a Japón?
<eduardoR> el hermano de cassinelli
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, pero los chinos son mas.... si se ponen las pilas nos invaden a todos
<danielmato> mirá
<eduardoR> lleva ubuntizada su mac
<danielmato> son medio gonca me parece... sino ya nos habian dado la papa a todos
<PabloRubianes> jajjaa
<danielmato> ahora hablando de temas ubunteros
<eduardoR> al fin
<danielmato> en que andaban? un par de frases para ponerme al dia
<eduardoR> que no quisiera que el evento fisico del sabado interfiera con el virtual 
<PabloRubianes> yo encantado con la cantidad de canciones que encuentro en grooveshark
<eduardoR> a que hora son los chats?
<PabloRubianes> eduardoR, no se
<danielmato> fisico? virtual?
<eduardoR> hora UYT?
<danielmato> ya esta, ya entendi
<PabloRubianes> decime la UTC
<eduardoR> yo QueC
<PabloRubianes> 1930
<PabloRubianes> sumale 2 horas al utc
<danielmato> ese es el numero de reclamo de ute
<PabloRubianes> mas o menos
<eduardoR> mas 200 será
<danielmato> o sea a las 21.30 es el evento chat...
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> empieza 1730 UTC
<PabloRubianes> es a las 19 de aca
<PabloRubianes> sino dale en termina
<PabloRubianes> date -u
<PabloRubianes> y sabes el utc de ahora
<eduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<danielmato> ok, entendi 19.30 hora utc... es 17.30 utc, 19.30 hora local
<eduardoR> entonces perfecto porque terminamos 19:00
<danielmato> estamos -2 gmt, o utc, que es lo mismo
<eduardoR> todo bien?
<PabloRubianes> daniel estamos -2 utc
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ le contestaste vos en fb , menos mal , yó desistí   :)
<eduardoR> quizás agregar en la noticia que a las 19:30 comienzan las ruedas de chat...
<PabloRubianes> utc es misma hora que gmt... no se la diferencia
<danielmato> gmt = utc
<PabloRubianes> pero alguna diferencia tienen
<PabloRubianes> no se cual
<danielmato> greenwich meridian time
<PabloRubianes> pero que lo hay lo hay
<danielmato> utc no tengo idea
<PabloRubianes> magu42, que hay cada pelotu** suelto hablando
<magu42> jejeje
<PabloRubianes> me paspa las pe*****
<danielmato> otra vez esta jodien++ el pibe ese
<danielmato> ??
<eduardoR> pregunto, P. Capeluto?
<eduardoR> es el admin del grupo
<PabloRubianes> esta es para virusuy http://grooveshark.com/artist/2+Minutos/200494 
<PabloRubianes> me imagino que el sabado te vemos en el jardin nerd no?
<PabloRubianes> eduardoR, pcapeluto es como el 173 dicen que paso por aca
<libertcharrua> magu42, como le va
<eduardoR> yo voy :)
<magu42> como andas libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> aqui ncon zilertal
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ en serio , andará jodido otra vez ?
<PabloRubianes> no se no supe mas nada
<PabloRubianes> libertcharrua, aca con beck's
<magu42> cheborras
<PabloRubianes> magu42, compre 6 bottellitas por el vaso de regalo
<libertcharrua> que es becks PabloRubianes 
 * PabloRubianes no sabe mentir :P
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> ah ecerveza
<PabloRubianes> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beck's
<eduardor_> me mudaron de maquina
<PabloRubianes> muy buena
<libertcharrua> si ya encontre
<libertcharrua> salud
<libertcharrua> te entiendo PabloRubianes 
<libertcharrua> yo tambien me compro un jonhy walker de cunado en cuando por que me gustan los vasos
<libertcharrua> ahora le salgo a una con hielera
<libertcharrua> por la a hielera ehh
<PabloRubianes> jejejjee
<danielmato> alguien que banee al imbecil de bentancor ya!!!
<magu42> no es posible danielmato 
<PabloRubianes> los vasos que estaban buenos era unos que venian con las edingers o algo asi
<danielmato> entonces va a haber guerra
<magu42> por eso preguntabamos por Capeluto
<danielmato> copio el hermoso mensaje saludando a mi mama, o mejor lo dejo asi?
<PabloRubianes> acuerdense que este canal es logueado por irclogs....
<magu42> respetad el CoC !!!!!
<magu42> don Lorenzo M  ,    buenas noches
<danielmato> es cierto
<magu42> https://sites.google.com/a/ubuntu.org.uy/montevideo/tutoriales/lauchpad/codigo-de-conducta
<laurence> Hola magu42 
<magu42> hola laurence 
<danielmato> estoy en un hermoso tuyo y mio con este chico tan educado
<magu42> y dale juan!!
<magu42> dale de comer nomás
<eduardor_> hola  dbertua y laurence
<eduardor_> ops se fue dbertua
<eduardor_> bueno, hasta ahora no había insultado a nadie
<eduardor_> bueno, payaso es...
<magu42> eso te dijo a vos   jajaja
<eduardor_> un insulto divertido
<magu42> casi un honor , no es facil ser un verdadero payaso
<libertcharrua> un hgeyoka
<libertcharrua> heyoka*
<eduardor_> pero, hace unas horas que no me conecto 
<magu42> ahora , lo que le dijo a danielmato , no me gustó nada
<eduardor_> lei el mail
<eduardor_> pueden poner "abuse"
<danielmato> ya estan bajando los decibeles
<eduardor_> y eso lo marca
<eduardor_> pero lo tiene que hacer varios
<libertcharrua> bueno buenas noches
<libertcharrua> hsta mañana
<eduardor_> no encuentro el insulto, cual era el post de arriba?
<magu42> lo estaba buscando , y no lo veo  :(
<eduardor_> el mismo la borró
<magu42> laurence⟿ si te gustó el aparato que publicaste en fb , éste te va a encantar   http://www.muylinux.com/2012/01/10/cotton-candy-un-pendrive-usb-con-ubuntu-11-04-y-android-4-0-ics/
<magu42> lo habrá borrado él
<magu42> ?
<eduardor_> el raspberry pi está genial
<eduardor_> solo que tiene 128<mb de ram
<laurence> Hola eduardor_ 
<magu42> a mi me aprarece el boton de borrar comentario  , pero no sé si funciona , no he probado
<laurence> magu42, voy a darle un vistazo. No es que me guste, es que ese precio pone la inform?tica al alcance pr?cticamente de todos. 
<danielmato> ahora si, ya bajo los decibeles a menos 30
<magu42> el que te linkee laurence , es bastante mas caro , según dicen
<magu42> danielmato⟿ donde andas?  no te encuentro
<danielmato> luego les cuento, o mejor les paso toda la "charla" por mail, me parece que no es mal pibe, solo que no está muy claro en su personalidad... en fin, es para ponerle un par de cositas, como por ejemplo que ese no es el comportamiento de un ubuntero
<danielmato> magu42, me buscas en fb?
<danielmato> estoy invisible
<magu42> si , en el grupo de ubuntu
<magu42> o es en el muro de él
<magu42> ?
<danielmato> estoy tete a tete con este chico, por pm
<magu42> ahhhhhhh con razón
<laurence> Qu? violencia hay en la sociedad uruguaya, no se salvan ni nuestros ?mbitos, desde tanto tiempo atr?s tan fraternales. 
<PabloRubianes> bueno dejala pasar danielmato 
<PabloRubianes> nos vemos!! me fui a dormir
<PabloRubianes> saludos!!!
<magu42> laurence⟿ asi estamos
<danielmato> nas PabloRubianes 
<magu42> nas
<PabloRubianes> chau chau
<eduardor_> danielmato te sirvio el lightdm manager?
<danielmato> sip, pero no para lo del japonés... ahora tengo un pequeño lio en el sistema
<danielmato> tengo un usuario, el normal que tiene todo en español, menos el calendario, el otro usuario tiene todo en japones...
<magu42> danielmato⟿ que le dijiste , está borrando sus propios comentarios
<danielmato> ya te copio un pdf
<magu42> :)
<magu42> http://paste.debian.net
<eduardor_> si vuelve a decir alguna bobada , le damos denunciar y listo
<eduardor_> entre tanto no se le responde mas
<magu42> nos ponemos de acuerdo para que sea el mismo comentario
<magu42> la otra es denunciar todos sus comentarios sistematicamente
<danielmato> acaba de pedir disculpas, y va a empezar a preguntar como corresponde... creo que es uno de esos pibes que creen que tenemos la obligación de hacer andar su computadora porque somos culpables de que instale linux...
<danielmato> magu42, ya te mande el mail
<laurence> Jaja bien dicho danielmato
<magu42> bajandoo
<danielmato> me parece que hay que explicarles bien, que lo hacen por decisión propia, y que es un camino de aprendizaje, que esto no viene en cassette, que esto no es matrix...
<magu42> danielmato⟿ ahora donde dice "Daniel Mato No sabía que ERA para tanto"    quedó colgado ,  borralo vos mismo
<danielmato> tenes razón, como borro???
<danielmato> listo
<danielmato> como es que se llama el coso ese multiloco que tenemos que se me borró de la memoria, el que te deja chatear en fb, mandar tweet y todo eso???
<magu42> terminé de leer danielmato , que cintura la suya!!!
<danielmato> listo me acorde...
<danielmato> vio magu42 ???
<magu42> danielmato +1
<danielmato> no se porque no entro en politica
<laurence> Yo lo postular?a a Canciller
<magu42> porque ud es decente?
<danielmato> gracias... pero prefiero seguir estropeando mentes desde mi lugar...
<danielmato> je je, y vaya que las estropeo...
<danielmato> bueno, me toco ir a la cama...
<magu42> :)
<eduardor_> bueno, yo tambien me voy
<magu42> creo que todos
<danielmato> nos hablamos el viernes, mañana toca despedida de Antonia, una amiga de Hungría... 
<magu42> 1:15
<danielmato> se vemos gente
<magu42> nas noches
<laurence> Hasta ma?ana amigos, y no dejen de so?ar...
<ubuntero> buenas noches
<Jorge> Buenos dias
<Jorge> mmmmm
<Jorge> ¿Alguien sabe instalar drivers de GMA X4500 en Ubuntu 11.10?
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> queria saber si se puede instalar photoshop o premier pro en ubuntu
<ubuntero> gracias
#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-13
<virusuy_> gol de finalndia
<virusuy_> gol de Holanda
<virusuy_> en la hora
<virusuy_> no te lo puedo creer
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ ping
<EduardoR> pung
<magu42> es pong  jajaj
<EduardoR> Ky ay
<magu42> te llegan mis emails , o no me das bola nomás?
<EduardoR> dude?
<EduardoR> no noté que eran preguntas, mal lo mio
<magu42> sos el peor!!   jaja
<EduardoR> yo anduve por alli
<EduardoR> y la gradas quizás no son lo mejor
<EduardoR> pero hay un costado que está mejor
<magu42> si la mini lista no tiene una continuidad me pierdo
<EduardoR> mas cerca del museo
<magu42> llevo el cable y el router ?
<EduardoR> y con sombra segura
<EduardoR> si, si si
<magu42> sombra +1
<magu42> ok
<EduardoR> pach cord por las dudas
<EduardoR> hoy verifique la luz en la columna
<magu42> mañana le cambio los rj45 para estar tranquilo
<magu42> anda?
<EduardoR> si, funciona , hay corriente
<EduardoR> y también hormigas
<magu42> listo
<magu42> haceme un favor
<EduardoR> muchas hormigas
<EduardoR> es una maldita invasion de hormigas
<magu42> comentá algo en  rapceibal para que suba la invitación
<EduardoR> no se si extraterrestres o intraterrestres
<EduardoR> ufff, lo olvidé
<magu42> ok´s
<EduardoR> pero hay millones de hormigas por todo el jardin
<EduardoR> no nos vamos apoder quedar muy quietos
<magu42> es la epoca , me tienen loco por acá
<magu42> llevo folidol  jeje
<EduardoR> si, chiquititas y molestas
<EduardoR> aqui le dieron con de todo y nada
<magu42> entonces habrá que convivir con ellas
<magu42> creo que tenems todo para el jam , no?
<magu42> tenemos*
<magu42> o como se llame
<EduardoR> hielo?
<magu42> compro de pasada en una estacion de sevicio
<magu42> si daniel me confirma que cabe en su hielera
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/blog.php?id=25655564
<magu42> va a estar lindo como hoy según accuweather
<EduardoR> ups 
<EduardoR> aqiu no era
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> lo tengo visto
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> quería el de la wiki
<magu42> al final , en las gradas dá sombra de tarde?
<EduardoR> si, pero está medio feo
<EduardoR> de todas formas vemos
<EduardoR> mañana miro de nuevo
<magu42> lo vemos in situ ,   pero te preguntaba como locatario , no me acuerdo bien del lugar
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ fijate esto http://www.mediagala.com/rap/foro/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=908&sid=d0779e7426d23d59a5b146cd55bcbc15
<magu42> corrijo algo?
<EduardoR> agrega el wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<magu42> preguntá como invitado cue
<magu42> lujo , yá lo agrego
<EduardoR> comenté la dirección
<magu42> estaba escribiendo jeje  , primero veo lo tuyo
<EduardoR> yo voy a escribir para el mail olpc-uruguay y para Ubuntu -uy
<magu42> dale
<magu42> a ese camilo, en rap , creo que lo conozco  jajajajajaja
<magu42> marquetinerios ,  maaaaaallllllll
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> jaaaaa
<EduardoR> con toda la tecnica
<magu42> se hace lo que se puede , y lo que no se compra hecho ,   jejeje
<magu42> en fb  hacemos lo mismo hasta mañana de noche , por lo mininimo 
<magu42> buenas laurence 
<EduardoR> hablando de fb
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> jojojo hola laurence
<magu42> hombre gustoso de fb , nuestro viejo amigo laurence 
<laurence> güenasss
<magu42> de los gadgets
<magu42> de mac
<magu42> de ubuntu
<magu42> y del SL
<magu42> la
<magu42> laurence +1
<magu42> doc  acá somos pocos y nos conocemos mucho :)
<laurence> Hay que disfrutar las cosas buenas de la vida, ante todo los buenos amigos
<magu42> ud  lo ha dicho !!
<laurence> Han echado a las mujeres de aqui?
<magu42> pocas ubunteras hay parece
<magu42> pocas ubunteras hay, parece
<laurence> o tienen prohibido expresarse?
<magu42> ni ahi
<magu42> hay varios , babosos espernado pero nada   jaja
<magu42> esperando*
<magu42> laurence⟿ hacia tiempo que no teniamos el gusto de tener por acá ,  enojado con alguien?
<magu42> o puro trabajo 
<laurence> las chicas le ponen lo suyo a los chats
<magu42> tenerte*
<laurence> Para nada, entro con frecuencia, tengo 7 u 8 nicks
<magu42> siempre entra merchus  , salteña estudiante de quimica , y marinna wikipedista  , pero en enero han desaparecido muchos  :)
<magu42> laurence⟿ ezquezofrenico    jajajaja
<magu42> ezquzifrenico *
<magu42> como se escriba!!!!
<magu42> no doy una tecla !!
<laurence> esquizo son solo 2, como te dije tengo casi 10
<magu42> jajajajaja
<laurence> cambia de whisky
<magu42> pensé que ibamos a tener el gusto de conocerte en el lanzamiento de 11.10  en tus pagos , pero no te vimos  :(
<magu42> en el local de aebu
<laurence> no es patologico creo, tengo varias maquinas seteadas con diferentes nicks, algunas las usan mis hijos y me da pereza cambiarlas
<magu42> que no hacemos por nuestros hijos .......
<EduardoR> y no cambié el asuto y quedó otra cosa, que pelotas!
<EduardoR> asunto
<laurence> ahora estoy con un iPad 2 y una app muy buena que se llama mango, me resulta tan comoda como el x-chat
<laurence> sigue el feliz 2012
<magu42> no conozco nada de mac lamentablemete ,  yá tendré mi mac pro con debian y openbox , ahi , ni les hablo 
<magu42> :)
<magu42> mac tambien se cae  jajaja
<magu42> mac +1
<magu42> pero con SL
<magu42> todos se caen don laurence  , hasta mac  jeje
<magu42> bueno el isp , es el mismo
<magu42> para todos :(
<laurence> Se me cerro, no se por que
<magu42> debian no me hace eso  jejejeje
<magu42> ubuntu tampoco
<magu42> :)
<magu42> bueno EduardoR , que nos falta?
<EduardoR> embocarle a los títulos :(
<EduardoR> pero que sampaboyo
<magu42> en donde EduardoR ?
<EduardoR> en olpc-uruguay
<magu42> donde andas?
<magu42> ahhh
<EduardoR> y en ubuntu-uy con un asunto "nada que ver"
<magu42> mi evolution estaba dormido , ya ví   jeje
<magu42> EduardoR  atomizando las listas
<magu42> EduardoR +1
<EduardoR> con un ojo aqui en el chat
<EduardoR> me distraje, jeje
<magu42> me encantó que andes ofreciendo hielo  jaja
<EduardoR> hielo libre
<magu42> llevo mi imagen de ubuntu 10.04 ceibal en un usb , llevás otra vos?    
<magu42> por las dudas?
<EduardoR> todas estas http://mnav.gub.uy/linux/
<magu42> puedo instalar 10 por hora , creo que aguanto
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> y bajando 12.04 32 y 63 alfa 1
<magu42> guau
<EduardoR> ayer bajé gentoo
<magu42> me comprometí en la de ceibal , para los que tengan metasys y aguanto
<laurence> Estuve viendo en design.ubuntu.org, interesante el nuevo look
<magu42> no lo habia visto laurence , se ve muy bien
<laurence> Gentoo !!! pah esa si que casi me quema unas cuantas neuronas
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ 10 de septiembre  ,  a la agenda
<laurence> Toda una noche se paso compilando el kernel para mi maquina, que exageracion
<magu42> gentoo ,no es moco e pavo laurence 
<EduardoR> al tel....
<magu42> lo que si , si terminas con gentoo , tu maquina vuela!!  queda compilado todo , justo, justo
<laurence> Es de las mas diferentes distros, no se parece a nada, muy para ingenieros
<magu42> es un traje a medida 
<magu42> vení cuando quieras
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<magu42> vos
<PabloRubianes> anda de paso nomas
<laurence> El look es bonitisimo
<magu42> buenas don PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> magu42, como andas?
<laurence> Ya veo que para magu
<laurence> todos somos dones, me hace sentir viejo
<magu42> bien de bien , ultimando detalles con EduardoR 
<magu42> me divierte eso laurence 
<PabloRubianes> bien de bien...
<magu42> y soy de los mas veteranos aca
<PabloRubianes> yo haciendo respaldos para pasarme a la 12.04
<magu42> aunque tú me ganas . por poco
<magu42> 12.04 anda en ??   PabloRubianes 
<magu42> alpha?
<PabloRubianes> alpha 1
<PabloRubianes> o 2
<magu42> verde verde
<PabloRubianes> pero me dijeron que no parece
<PabloRubianes> y hoy actualizaron el unity a 5.0
<PabloRubianes> parece que nunca anduvo tan rapido
<magu42> vos probas y nos cuentas  jeje
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> igual mi 11.10 tiene pila de cosas que necesitan un cambio a intalar de 0
<PabloRubianes> si no anda bien la 12.04 me instalo otra vez el 11.10
<laurence> Siguen con el naranja y negro, y esos difuminados violaceos, como les gusta eso
<PabloRubianes> no hay mucho drama
<magu42> laurence⟿ a mi , me duran dos segundos
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ si vieras que bien que anda mi 10.04 !!!
<magu42> ni se mueve
<laurence> A mi esa combinacion de colores me produce un disconfort en el plexo solar, es lo primero que le saco
<magu42> :)
<magu42> todos lo volamos , creo
<magu42> jajaja
<laurence> Es triste triste
<PabloRubianes> magu42, no puedo si uso la 10.04 me da algo
<PabloRubianes> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/unity-5-0-ready-for-testing/ tiene video de unity nuevo
 * magu42 usa solo cosas estables
 * PabloRubianes usa solo lo ultimo... ademas asi ayuda a reportar errores para los demas
<laurence> Por que no usar un look mas amigable de entrada, sobre todo pensando en los usuarios nuevos que no saben cambiarlo facilmente
<PabloRubianes> que buena gente que soy :P
<PabloRubianes> laurence, por marca
<PabloRubianes> cuando instalas sabes que es ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> lo vez y sabes
<magu42> laurence⟿ de hecho unity para los que no les interesa tocar nada anda barbaro, el problema somos los viejos toquetones , no nos gusta por eso
<laurence> Sin duda, pero tambien lo se con otros colores mas tonificantes, si loprimero que te aparece es bruto logo de ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> espero que el cargador del inicio cambie
<magu42> ah bueno , el marketing está primero,  hay que pagar las cuentas  , jjajajajaja
<PabloRubianes> esta desde la 10.04
<PabloRubianes> eso es verdad
<PabloRubianes> el tio mark no puede pagar todo
<PabloRubianes> :P
<magu42> no me malentiendan , pero todos tenemos que pagar la luz
<magu42> ;)
<EduardoR> volví
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> tooooodooo lo que te perdiste
<magu42> diria ,,,,  lo mejor
<EduardoR> menos mal, jajaja
 * magu42 malo
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ hablando en serio , cosa rara en mi ,  falta algo para el sabado?
<laurence> Esto esta muy bueno pero este laburante tiene que dormir para estar lucido mañana
<laurence> Buenas noches amigos...
<EduardoR> al fin, alguien mas , preocupado por que salga bien :P
<EduardoR> y... primero descubrir que falta 
<PabloRubianes> bueno me retiro... la cucha me espera
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<EduardoR> bytes
<PabloRubianes> al final el sabado es a las 14
<PabloRubianes> no hay comida previa no?
<EduardoR> en el museo si
<EduardoR> en la pizzería antes, 
<EduardoR> pero no está confirmado 
<PabloRubianes> y si la hacemos despues?
<EduardoR> creo que la cosa es al reves
<PabloRubianes> no es mas seguro por lo del que este todo pronto?
<EduardoR> si, mas bien
<EduardoR> aunque s epuede pedir
<magu42> coman antes , muertos de hambre!!!!
<EduardoR> y comer pizza al mediodía allí está muy bueno
<magu42> esto nerds
<EduardoR> jajajaja, pero es el SPORTING!
<PabloRubianes> bueno manana me conecto y arreglamos
<magu42> estos*
<PabloRubianes> saludosl!!!
<magu42> pixzza del sporting +1
<EduardoR> solo me jode lo de las hormigas....
<magu42> pizza*
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> y dale con los pobres bichitos
<EduardoR> ya bajaron los 2 pangolines
<magu42> mi plan es comer 11:50  , salir al palo hasta ahi , tipo 12:40 llego armo todo hasta las 14:00 y uds  de joda por ahi    ;)
<EduardoR> http://mnav.gub.uy/linux/Ubuntu/?C=M;O=D
 * magu42 victima   snarp
<EduardoR> jejeje
<magu42> animal !!!!!
<EduardoR> alguien ira a buscar el yelo
<magu42> no caben en mi hdd   jajaja
<EduardoR> las versiones DVD no, verdad?
<magu42> daniel y yó vamos en auto, no hay  problema
<EduardoR> y acaban de activar el PPA de Unity 5
<magu42> dejá todo, el que guste , lo tiene
<EduardoR> por lo menos tendré que instalar uno y actualizar el cacher-ng
<magu42> y los 20gb de juegos para ubuntu , ni hablar
<EduardoR> está en http://mnav.gub.uy/linux/packs/
<magu42> yó llevo el linksys  , no hay drama con el apt-cacher?
<magu42> no tiene nada que ver?
<EduardoR> nada
<EduardoR> todo bien
<EduardoR> mando a uylug ;)
<magu42> lujo
<magu42> claro 
<magu42> a todos lados
<magu42> todo suma 
<magu42> el tema siempre es sumar , no importa de donde ni cuantos
<magu42> hablado de eso , tengo un para de temas para el final del evento , que me tienen caliente hace tiempo , y uds son los indicados para descargarme
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> el texto no es suficientemente nerd...
<magu42> chiste ,   el software libre y la iglesia catolica ,  como decia un skecht
<EduardoR> chauuuu...
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> mejor: el software libre y el sexo
<EduardoR> CHAN!
<magu42> ahi va
<EduardoR> jejeje, para que todos se rajen con un gran WTF?!
<magu42> o esto pasa a el siguiente nivel como dice shamiel , o seguimos en la misma por siempre
<EduardoR> y a fedora?
<magu42> uhhh
<magu42> me olvidaba 
<magu42> claro
<EduardoR> siempre soy el que postea ubunteces
<magu42> jajaj
<EduardoR> te paso la posta ;)
<EduardoR> yo respondo
<magu42> bueno , yá te conocen
<EduardoR> :)
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> perdí mi cuenta en fedora en la ultima limpieza que hicieron 
<magu42> mañana me registro de nuevo , si querés , y lo posteo yó , no tengo problema
<magu42> ahora me caigo
<EduardoR> join #fedora-uy
<EduardoR> que bolas, ya estaba en ese canal
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ al menos desmarcate como ausente  jeje
<EduardoR> quise que no sonara mas el "poing"
<magu42> estás en gris
<EduardoR> y no encontré
<EduardoR> hay un mute?
<magu42> ahora si  jeeje
<EduardoR> no veo como sacarlo fácil
<magu42> usas xchat?
<EduardoR> si
<magu42> servidor , desmarcar
<magu42> ausencia
<magu42> que habrá tocado 
<magu42> ?
<EduardoR> grrrrrr
<EduardoR> eso de desconectarse no pude deshacerlo
<magu42> ese boton no era EduardoR   jajaja
<EduardoR> jjajajaja
<EduardoR> creo que encontré
<EduardoR> decí "algo"
<magu42> el sabado vemos lo de xchat , no me queda claro que estás tocando
<EduardoR> siiiii
<EduardoR> no hace ruidooooo
<magu42> y pablo me da una clase de vim
<EduardoR> :P
<magu42> intecambiemos conocimientos
<EduardoR> debería hacer ruido si no es la pantalla de arriba (en foco)
<EduardoR> porque si la estas viendo no tiene sentido que te avise
<magu42> de paso tengo un par de preguntas par vos sobre la mg2
<EduardoR> hasta el MSN era así
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> hoy vino uno de Plan C.
<magu42> nos nutriremos 
<magu42> que es eso?
<EduardoR> de la parte de Educacion a ver lo de los QR
<magu42> ahhhh
<EduardoR> tienen un proyecto
<EduardoR> de aplicarlo
<magu42> el lector de qr , lo hiciste vos no?
<EduardoR> parece que se abren de la parte de "educacion" y se quedan con la parte logística de distribución
<EduardoR> si , el lector del museo
<EduardoR> el que hice yo
<magu42> ese!!  jeje
<magu42> python?
<EduardoR> es terrible, me contaba que nadie mas se encargaría de fomentar la parte educativa del plan
<EduardoR> es PHP y una librería que encontré en debian sid
<magu42> estamos mal EduardoR , parte de esto , es lo que quiero hablar con uds el sabado
<EduardoR> que me ensñastes a forzarla
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> como te gusta php
<EduardoR> son un par de lineas y un "exec"
<EduardoR> cero es 3
<magu42> es notable como cada uno tira para el lado que le gusta , del codigo,  pablo , lo hubiese hecho de otra manera ,  aguante la programación !!!!!!
<magu42> como dice stalman hay que escribir mucho codigo , y sobre todo leer mucho codigo ajeno para aprender 
<EduardoR> sip
<EduardoR> estoy en fedora-uy y volvi a la duda foro, blog o que?
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> el blog es para noticias
<magu42> el foro es para consultas 
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ agregá en la entrada que invitamos en el rap a usuarios de  xo´s con fedora , pueden dar una mano
<magu42> sino son todos tuyos  jeje
<EduardoR> eso puse :)
<EduardoR> : Como también estamos invitando a los ceibaleros, habrá Fedora en la ensalada.
<magu42> lo mio es flashear mg2 con metasys ,  esa basura
<magu42> yá tengo el pendrive colgado de mi llavero de ubuntu  :)
<EduardoR> ensalada?
<EduardoR> es un jam
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ aca no lo veo    http://fedora-uy.org/?q=blog
<magu42> si , es un jam
<EduardoR> ya le doy 
<magu42> o llamalo como gustes
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> ahora si 
<magu42> me registré de vuelta , espero aprobación de xigatec  , mismo que no he visto aún  
<magu42> mucho , yo soy , pero no lo he visto 
<magu42> que poco que encaran los uruguayos
<EduardoR> no has visto que?
<EduardoR> acabo de descubrir que tengo un blog en fedora-uy
<EduardoR> que emoción!
<EduardoR> caramba, eun ubuntu, no me dieron eso
<magu42> no he visto a xigatec por ningun lado
<magu42> en  persona
<EduardoR> si, en FLISOL 
<EduardoR> en el CDI
<EduardoR> donde hay fotos?
<magu42> si , se quien es 
<magu42> me refiero a eventos
<EduardoR> en las de santiago?
<magu42> en flisol 2012  están shamiel y ein , pero él no
<magu42> y unos ubunteros que no conozco
<magu42> ;)
<EduardoR> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1985822171218&set=a.1985816531077.119862.1413187966&type=3&theater
<EduardoR> si, el otro eduardo que no recuerdo el apellido :/
<magu42> hay muchos eduardo ahi
<magu42> s
<magu42> demasiados diría
<magu42> jejeje
<EduardoR> jajajaja
<magu42> nos falta uno y hacemos un truco
<EduardoR> somos 4 , no?
<EduardoR> pero seguro me falta contar mejor
<magu42> en mi mente tengo 3
<EduardoR> y encuentro otro
<EduardoR> con cassinelli
<magu42> vos cass y yo
<magu42> no me diga que hay mas!!!
<magu42> digas*
<magu42> que pesadilla
<EduardoR> si, ese que iba a los flisoles solamente
<EduardoR> las fotos de paof donde están?
<magu42> se ve que en los 60´s  Eduardo estaba de moda  como diego o carlos después
<magu42> es lo que nos ha tocado  estimado
<magu42> mañana temprano voy a lo de mi vieja y le pego
<EduardoR> estaban en montevideo-uy
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ creo que tenemos todo para el sabado , me voy a bañar ,  y a las 2 am tengo bing bang theory en warner y a dormir   jeje
<magu42> cada dia estoy peor!!
<magu42> mañana ajustamos detalles que entra daniel
<magu42> nas noches EduardoR 
<magu42> :)
<magu42> bytes como decis vos
<SergioMeneses> todos invitados https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-14
<magu42> listo
<EduardoR> linto?
<EduardoR> listo?
<magu42> ahora si pude conectar el router que voy  a llevar al mio
<magu42> ;)
<EduardoR> yessss
<magu42> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Punto_acceso_inal%C3%A1mbrico
<magu42> me falataba un detallito
<magu42> faltaba*
<magu42> ahora es solo ponerle la ip de donde lo conectes allá y listo
<EduardoR> un AP no importa su IP
<EduardoR> solo debe estar apagado el DHCP
<EduardoR> y le entramos por LAN
<magu42> es que lo que no andaba por no marcar el wan como swicth
<magu42> es que lo que no andaba por ERA no marcar el wan como swicth
<magu42> es que lo que no andaba ERA por  no marcar el wan como swicth*
<magu42> puf
<magu42> ceno y vuelvo en 10
<EduardoR> switch
<EduardoR> jajaja
<magu42> jjaja
<EduardoR> primera vez que veo claro el Roaming access
<EduardoR> good
<magu42> la cosa es que está andando
<magu42> está servido , dice la señora que manda
<magu42> ya vuelvo
<EduardoR> dele
<EduardoR> ya vuelvo 
<onix> buenas noches a todos...
<danielmato> buenas noches
<danielmato> hola libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> hola danielmato 
<libertcharrua> como estas tu
<danielmato> esta tranquilita la cosa hoy...
<libertcharrua> si
<libertcharrua> pongamos el despertador
<libertcharrua> a veces los trols son necesarios jejeje al menos mueven un poco la cosa
<EduardoR> hola
<libertcharrua> hola danielmato 
<libertcharrua> hola EduardoR 
<libertcharrua> que se cuenta don
<danielmato> hola nuevamente...
<danielmato> magu42, esta en el hiperespacio
<danielmato> hola EduardoR 
<EduardoR> lo llamaron a morfar
<EduardoR> yo hice lo mismo
<libertcharrua> jaja la aptronal de magu42 es inflexible
<EduardoR> jaja
<magu42> volvi
<magu42> como andan?
<magu42> pedí permiso a la que manda y volvi
<danielmato> hola magu42 
<magu42> como andas danielmato ?
<danielmato> aca, recien llegadito del trabajo...
<magu42> hombre trabajador si los hay!!
<libertcharrua> que tal magu42 
<magu42> obligado cualquiera pelea danielmato 
<danielmato> sip
<magu42> bien y vos libertcharrua ?
<danielmato> y se vienen las licencias... arghhhhh
<magu42> pero vos en marzo , no?
<danielmato> sipi... je je
<danielmato> y se viene mudanza, el sabado que viene
<magu42> te mudas al final ?
<magu42> ejido y ??
<danielmato> mercedes
<danielmato> ya se hara algun ubuntu-encuentro como corresponde
<magu42> menuda diferencia con san jose
<magu42> cuando invites da
<magu42> danielmato⟿ 
<magu42> temas sobran
<danielmato> por supuesto
<danielmato> y sino, inventamos alguno
<magu42> ni falta que hace , hay bastantes en la vuelta , y pendientes
<magu42> :(
<EduardoR> lo del almanaque dodecaedrovieron si los feriados estaban bien?
<danielmato> creo que si, habia que chequear????
<magu42> esta muy bueno EduardoR , si tiene los feriados mejor , pero no hace a la cosa
<EduardoR> pero si están mal, es una cagada
<danielmato> EduardoR, dejó las pestañas arreglando feriados... 
<EduardoR> yo encontré una pagina que los tenia cambiados
<magu42> es que los feriados acá son un misterio
<EduardoR> y luego volvía  mirar otros y no estan cambiados
<EduardoR> no entiendo nada
<magu42> y el pepe los quiere volar a todos ,  dice que somos unos vagos
<libertcharrua> estoy de acuerdo con el pepe
<magu42> maldito subersivo , nos quiere hacer laburar !!!!
<magu42> les dijo a los empleados publicos  que eran unos vagos , a pocos días de entrar  jajajaja
<libertcharrua> no tienen lógica los feriados
<magu42> pepe +1
<libertcharrua> no se respetan
<libertcharrua> se juntan con los fin de semanas 
<magu42> a EduardoR lo vamos a hacer ir los sabados al museo
<libertcharrua> se perdió su sentido original
<libertcharrua> no se conmemoran los echos pocas personas saben que es cada feriado
<libertcharrua> yo dejaria 2
<danielmato> volemos los feriados, total yo laburo igual...
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ es otro subersivo
<libertcharrua> 1º de mayo y 18 de julio
<libertcharrua> y si me apuran dejen solo el 1º de mayo
<magu42> jejeje
<EduardoR> y porque? saquen todos
<libertcharrua> por dejar alguno
<magu42> les voy a mandar a los del sindicato a uds
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> si sacan todos mejor si
<EduardoR> justo ese? pelalo
<libertcharrua> m..... no pasa de mañana que compro un cd de jetro thull
<magu42> ahora son todos , terribles labuarantes ,  jajajaja
<magu42> jetro +1
<libertcharrua> jetrho tull*
<magu42> lo vi en el teatro de verano hace un para de años 
<danielmato> 25 de diciembre y 1 de enero, el resto todo pa fuera, ah no el 1 de mayo no que pagan triple...
<magu42> con la filarmonica de montevideo ,  
<libertcharrua> esas combinaciones de rock y filarmónicas son geniales
<magu42> muchachos por un momentito , ponemos topic ,  "  Dia del usuario ubuntu en el jardin del MNAV"      ?????
<magu42> disculpe don libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> sinfónicas es mejor
<libertcharrua> si mejor jeje discu8lpen qu eme voy al carajo me pongo en modo escucha
<magu42> danielmato EduardoR  tenemos todo resuelto ?
<magu42> falta algo?
<danielmato> yo llevo hielera
<magu42> hacemos un breve resumen
<danielmato> grande
<magu42> danielmato⟿ cabe un pack de hielo de estacion de servicio?
<danielmato> hasta 2
<magu42> lujo
<danielmato> cabe un pack de hielo con un par de botellas
<EduardoR> yo estoy haciendo muchos hielos
<magu42> EduardoR que pasó con las zapatillas que eran solo shuko
<EduardoR> es algo bien pelotudo
<EduardoR> huy
<magu42> hay alguna modular?
<danielmato> yo llevo una de esas que solo sirven para notebooks y netbooks
<EduardoR> si, tengo para combinar
<magu42> danielmato⟿ sirve 
<danielmato> sip
<EduardoR> 4 zapatillas de 4
<danielmato> un cable red de 15 mts, si lo encuentro
<EduardoR> van a haber mas enchufes que gente
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ pensando , que notebook tiene modular ?
<magu42> muy raro
<EduardoR> algunos traen adaptadores raros de esos
<EduardoR> por las dudas
<EduardoR> el router que tiene?
<magu42> llevemos todo lo que tengamos en casa , otra no queda , y vemos in situ
<EduardoR> ademas algunos enchufes no llegan al fondo de un jucko
<EduardoR> exacto
<magu42> pa mi es shuko 
<magu42> como se escribe eso
<EduardoR> encontré 2GB de fotos de los FLISOLes anteriores
<magu42> alguien tiene un usb con ubuntu ?
<danielmato> voto por shuko
<EduardoR> tengo USB y lo cargo con lo que sea
<danielmato> yo tengo un disco multi con varias distros
<magu42> llevo el mio con ceibal   si tengo que redimensionar una de 160 gb estoy muerto
<EduardoR> si , es shuko , me saió otra
<magu42> el ubuntu de ceibal yá lo tengo
<EduardoR> si allá tengo de todas las cosas
<magu42> pero si hay que redimensionar esa no sirve
<EduardoR> no?
<EduardoR> menos de 30?
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ es que esa imagen arranca a instalar de una
<magu42> no te dá opciones
<magu42> por eso les preguntaba 
<danielmato> yo me fijo, pero creo que tengo 32 y 64 bits en el mismo arranque
<magu42> listo , tenemos todas las iso´s
<EduardoR> si, a veces el Multisystem no anda
<EduardoR> pero se hacen en 2 minutos
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ alguien en fb pregunta si hay donde quemar cd´s
<magu42> fijate
<EduardoR> una hoguera
<magu42> en el evento , no en el grupo
<magu42> http://www.facebook.com/events/330705183616049/
<magu42> hay??
<magu42> tenés algo en el museo EduardoR ?
<EduardoR> el fb no me avisa, que mierda
<EduardoR> si, lo veo
<magu42> que novedad , lo de M
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ el log!!!!
<EduardoR> hay, pero prefiero no grabar nada, jeje
<magu42> le decimos  que no entonces , mi note graba pero no tengo lugar para las iso´s   , poco hdd
<magu42> y en dos SO´s 
<libertcharrua> y de un usb no graba magu42 
<libertcharrua> o llevar dos copias cada uno
<magu42> si , claro , pero todos llevamos usb´s booteables
<libertcharrua> y los que pidan dan un cd y listo
<magu42> los usb booteables no sirven para quemar una iso
<magu42> creo 
<magu42> ummmmmm
 * magu42 piensa
<libertcharrua> pero llevar una iso en el pendribe 
<libertcharrua> no como buooteable solo el iso para grabar
<danielmato> yo tengo isos en el hdd externo
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ piensa que tenemos mil pendrives  jajajaja
<libertcharrua> pones la iso dentro del directorio 
<libertcharrua> se puede
<magu42> danielmato⟿ lujo ,  nunca quemé nada con la  writer de mi note , si funciona le damos nomás
<libertcharrua> qqueda como un directorio mas y no molesta al bootear
<danielmato> tengo un hdd externo particionado, en un lado multysistem, en otro las iso
<libertcharrua> eso si da el espacio del pendribe
<magu42> yá le instalo K3B  , odio brasero
<danielmato> aguante gnomebaker!!!
<libertcharrua> yo igual magu42 jajjaj
<magu42> danielmato⟿ que hace eso?
<danielmato> epa!!! no se meta con el gBaker
<magu42> es que no lo conozco 
<danielmato> lo mismo que brasero, pero bien hecho
<magu42> no lo conocia , siempre he usado k3b
<danielmato> hasta 11.04 estaba en el repo oficial, ahora no entendí porque pero hay que meter un ppa externo
<danielmato> k3b se pone bobo si querés pasar mp3 a wav...
<magu42> no me deja instalarlo en 11.10   arjhhh
<danielmato> para lo demás es un fierro
<danielmato> necesitas un ppa externo, para que te lo paso
<magu42> vamos al terminal
<EduardoR> ISOs hay de lo que quieran, pero siempre falta el loco que me pide el Xubuntu de 64 bits 
<EduardoR> que falta aqui? http://mnav.gub.uy/linux/Ubuntu/
<EduardoR> los xubuntu son para maquinas chiquitas, y no de 64
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ no hay que calentarse , si no está no está y listo
<danielmato> xubuntu 64 bits, hay que ser rompequinotos!!!
<danielmato> gnomebaker
<EduardoR> falta el 10.10 server 64.... mmm
<danielmato> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnomebaker/stable
<danielmato> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<danielmato> listo
<EduardoR> netbook remix, eso era del 9.10
<magu42> gnewsense , no está , yo la tengo , la llevo jajajaja   , flaco tenemos ubuntu´s  no rompas 
<EduardoR> jajaja, faltan fedoras, creo
<EduardoR> Vieron los http://mnav.gub.uy/linux/Documentales/
<danielmato> podrían ser fedoras pero de los de verdad, con loguito de ubuntu... je je
<danielmato> importante!!!! a que hora arrancamos nosotros???
<magu42> yo como 11;50 , 12:10 arranco , llegaré  12: 40
<magu42> hasta las 14:00 armo
<EduardoR> hay que cargar unas boludeces
<magu42> después me siento a la sombra
<EduardoR> y tirar los cables no es nada
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ como mucho nos lleva 45 min todo
<EduardoR> tengo los 2 carteles de Maldonado
 * libertcharrua toma mate
<EduardoR> ok, 12:30
<magu42> eso si lleva laburo ponerlos
<magu42> virusuy⟿ nos mira laburar
<danielmato> yo tengo que esperar a los de la mudanza que vienen a ver los muebles, me prometieron estar antes de las 12, termino con eso, y arranco para allá
<EduardoR> ok
<magu42> entonces llegás tarde danielmato , cuando la gente de la mudanza ha cumplido algo ??   jajaja
<EduardoR> Listo : http://mnav.gub.uy/linux/Otras%20distros/Fedora-16-i686-Live-Desktop/
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ deje de meterse con el sever del museo desde su casa
<magu42> jaja
<danielmato> vienen a ver al pequeño que hay que mover... es cosa de 5 minutos, además tienen mudanza después del mediodía, así que espero que vengan tempranito
<EduardoR> sshh :)
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> cuando vean el piano rajan  da
<magu42> da
<magu42> danielmato
<danielmato> creo que si...
<magu42> tab de mi....   tengo que tirar este teclado
<danielmato> no se si cuando lo vean, o cuando le tomen el peso
<EduardoR> el directorio de F16 era mod 700 y no lo veía Apache
<magu42> tres veces mudé el piano de mi suegra , yo solo . pieza por pieza y funciona después y todo  
<libertcharrua> aah?
<libertcharrua> una vez movimos un pìano
<libertcharrua> eramos 5
<libertcharrua> hasta que uno se le ocurrió ponerles palos de madera abajo
<libertcharrua> y fue mas fácil
<magu42> por que el centro de software de 11.10 no me dejó instalar el k3b , porque no podia conectarse con no se que , y por  la terminal  fué de una 
<magu42> maldita terminal
<magu42> todo anda ahi
<libertcharrua> jajjaa
<danielmato> desarmaste un piano magu42 ???
<magu42> tres veces y con armonio de aire , no me hagas acordar , por suerte lo vendieron
<danielmato> armonio de aire???
<magu42> sip  , tenia como 80 años , desde que mi suegra era gurisa
<danielmato> lo parió
<danielmato> pero piano o armonio???
<magu42> ambos dos juntos y a la vez
<danielmato> cuec
<magu42> tremendo peludo de cañitos 
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> ta lindo, necesitas un manual para armarlo...
<magu42> me lo hacia en un cuaderno
<danielmato> genial
<libertcharrua> magu42, +1
<libertcharrua> tocaba bien la doña?
<magu42> en sus tiempos si
<libertcharrua> ah ta tocaba pal o... entonces jaja
<libertcharrua> sporry retiro eso
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> Selina Kintanilla quiere entrar al chat...
<selina2> hola
<libertcharrua> hola selina2 
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<selina2> saludos
<selina2> de miami 
<danielmato> hola selina2 
<magu42> diegito anda ezquizofrenico  :)
<selina2> tuve que descargar xchat para gnome
<selina2> no habia otra manera
<danielmato> sip... se nos va, se nos va...
<danielmato> bueno gente, hablando de irse, me voy a la cama
<danielmato> nos vemos mañana
<danielmato> abrazo
<selina2> ok
<EduardoR> yo me pongo a cortar pegotines que había una hoja entera A3
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ mañana no te duermas , antes de las 5 am acostante , aunque sea por hoy   jeje
<magu42> acostate*
<EduardoR> jajajaj
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> me veo 2 pelis antes
<magu42> nada de eso!!!   
<libertcharrua> jajja 
<magu42> Diego , no importa con que nombre entres , no nos chupamos los mocos , aunque parezca  jajaja
<selina2> que dice la gente del clasico
<EduardoR> dale Diego, contá la historia de Selina!
<selina2> jaaaa
<selina2> no se metan con mi reina
<selina2> jaaaa
<EduardoR> contá la tuya con tu reina
<selina2> arriba Defensor Sp
<EduardoR> aqui no hay nadie normal, no te preocupes
<selina2> jajajaja
<magu42> uff  que alivio
<selina2> todo bien 
<selina2> esperando a la proxima reunion linux
<magu42> selina2⟿ es mañana allá , no?
<magu42> tu reunion
<selina2> no ya paso , es el segundo fin de semana de cada mes
<magu42> entonces seria mañana , o tengo otro almanaque
<magu42> bien , todo listo , mañana mando todo a la mochila y al MNAV  con mis estimados nerds
<magu42> ahora mejor a dormir
<magu42> nas gente
<selina2> no este fin de semana es el tercero de Enero
<selina2> saludos de miami
<magu42> virusuy_, que haces ahi , amargo
<virusuy_> magu42: recien me levanto
<virusuy_> ajajaj
<virusuy_> hasta que hora estan?
<magu42> no te puedo creer!!!
<magu42> hasta las 19hs
<virusuy_> hay much agente ?
<magu42> lleno!!!!
<virusuy_> bueno, me tiro hasta ahi
<virusuy_> llevo mi remera de KDE
<magu42> kde !!!
* magu42 changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Estamos en el museo!!! - Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes 22:00 (UTC -2)
<selina2> yo voy desde miami
<magu42> dale
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> alguien me puede ayudar?
<ubuntero> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> ubuntero, prueba en el canal #ubuntu-es
<ubuntero> ok pero como entro estoy en la pagina de ubuntu uy
<ubuntero> veo que los ubuntueros uruguayos no son muy amigables y no tienen muchas ganas de ayudar
<SergioMeneses> ...
<SergioMeneses> ya estaba escribiendo
#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-15
* magu42 changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Respete el CoC  https://sites.google.com/a/ubuntu.org.uy/montevideo/tutoriales/lauchpad/codigo-de-conducta   - Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes 22:00 (UTC -2)
<libertcharrua> buenas nochesss
<magu42> como anda libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> aqui bien y usted
<libertcharrua> acabo de engullir un chorizo de la familia
<magu42> bien de bien
<libertcharrua> puro cerdo 
<libertcharrua> exquisito 
<magu42> son buenos , por acá hay también
<libertcharrua> una delicatesen
<libertcharrua> no me aguante a mañana jaja
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> lo malo es que ahora me tienta un zapallito relleno que quedo del mediodia
<magu42> no le hagas caso a ese
<libertcharrua> si ya es mucho comer para la noche jajajaj
<libertcharrua> ups ahora me doy cuenta
<libertcharrua> capaz violé el CoC al hacer publicidad
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> no dice nada de publicidad
<libertcharrua> ya salió uno a comprar los susodichos
<libertcharrua_> volvi
<libertcharrua_> desconecté el router con las patas
<magu42> jaja  muy común
<libertcharrua_> y ahora?
<libertcharrua_> aaah
<magu42> demora un rato en irse el que quedó huerfano , salvo que le hagas un  /msg ghost  y algo más  jeje
<libertcharrua_> estas echo u experto
<magu42> curioseo mucho
<libertcharrua_> me llego un mail de  fisl13
<libertcharrua_> no sabia que existia eso y van por el 13 
<magu42> hoy estuvimos con Helius , y nos dijo que yá empezo la movida
<magu42> él es el que la hace acá
<magu42> meten 7000 u 8000 personas
<libertcharrua_> paaaah
<libertcharrua_> 7000 geeks
<magu42> y no es gratis
<libertcharrua_> lo que debe ser eso
<magu42> son 3 dias
<libertcharrua_> la de actividades que debe haber
<magu42> sip
<magu42>   /msg nickserv GHOST nickname [clave]    asi es ,  hay un help  acá  jejeeje
<libertcharrua_> ni me acuerdo de mi clave de usuario freenode
<magu42> y como entrás entonces? 
<magu42> si no dás la clave y es un usuario registrado , te hecha
<libertcharrua_> no
<libertcharrua_> no lo hace
<libertcharrua_> me avisa que este nick tiene contraseña pero me deja igual
<magu42> ya te digo como evitar eso , 
<magu42> pero no sabés tu contraseña?
<libertcharrua_> no
<libertcharrua_> desde hace años jaja
<magu42> entonces no te digo nada , sino , no vas a entrar más
<magu42> jeje
<libertcharrua_> jaja mejor si
<libertcharrua_> o hacerme otro usuario
<libertcharrua_> carnicero-geek rules
<magu42>   /MSG NiCK SENDPASS tuNick  hacé esto y te manda tu clave a tu email asociado
<libertcharrua_> jjaaj tu cualquier cosa ants de ver mi otro nick
<magu42> jajajaja
<magu42> nahhhh
<magu42> pero no me gustaria que otro use tu nick 
<libertcharrua_> confiesa nunca te gustó lo de carnicero-geek jajaja
<libertcharrua_> si eo seria grave podria decir cualquier cosa en  mi nombre
<libertcharrua_> eso*
<magu42> por eso
<libertcharrua_> no es automático ese proceso verdad?
<libertcharrua_>  no me llegó nada
<magu42> es atomatico , estarás usando el mismo email aún?
<magu42> casi automatico
<libertcharrua_> no se me ocurre a cual otro podria haberlo enviado
<magu42> estoy probando con el mio
<libertcharrua_> y recuerdo bien que
<libertcharrua_> en un principio logeaba siempre
<libertcharrua_> voy a intentar registrarlo de nuevo
<magu42> me parece que lo que te dije funca solo para irchispano
<libertcharrua> también puede ser que no halla asociado ninguna dirección mail
<magu42> tienes que
<magu42>   /msg nickserv register your_password your_email_address     para registrar nick
<libertcharrua> en fin
<magu42> NickServ- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<magu42> ummmm
<libertcharrua> olvidalo ya
<libertcharrua> nadie querria ser yo de ninguna manera jja
<magu42> jajajaja
<magu42> ahora veo que pudiste registrar tu nick sin email asociado  ;(
<libertcharrua> si
<libertcharrua> de echo los tutoriales que eh leido muestran que eso se hace despues
<libertcharrua> estaba buscando en hotmail aunque no creo que la hubiera asociado a esa dire
<magu42> si
<libertcharrua> hacia tiempo no usaba hotmail
<magu42> yo hice el mismo comando y no me llegó nada tampoco 
<libertcharrua> entonces no sera automático
<libertcharrua> lo cual estaria bueno pienso yo
<libertcharrua> en hotmail nada
<magu42> yo tampoco me acuerdo como lo hice , pero me acuerdo de la contraseña  jajajaja
<libertcharrua> jaja por lo menos eso
<libertcharrua> creo mi lío empezó cuando quise cambiarla
<magu42> ummmm
<magu42> bueno me fui a dormir libertcharrua 
<magu42> me caigo
<magu42> toy viejito
<selina2_> hola
<migueluntu> Buenos dias!! Recien me estoy integrando a la comunidad...deseenme suerte :D
<PabloRubianes> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-07
<nramirezuy> buenos dias
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenos dias nramirezuy 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<nramirezuy> todo bien
<nramirezuy> vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, arrancando la semana
<CarlosNeyPastor> sin muchas ganas 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero...
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos?
<nramirezuy> fa, yo hoy me levante por los mosquitos
<nramirezuy> sino hoy caia como a las 11
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> a mi me paso lo mismop
<CarlosNeyPastor> me comieron vivo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> aparte no los matas con nada
<CarlosNeyPastor> un desastre
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas EduardoR 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<nramirezuy> es bo
<nramirezuy> bot*
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-08
<amdfx> hola buenas noches gente 
<nramirezuy> buenos dias
<EduardoR> guenas!
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-09
<nramirezuy> buenos dias
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> con permiso
<CarlosNeyPastor> como anda?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-10
<Ignacio_> Hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> mira lo que trajo el viento 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no es verdad magu42 
<CarlosNeyPastor> JEJE
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> como va CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, un poco a mil en el laburo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos?
<magu42> bien , llegando de la calle
<magu42> preparando mate recién 
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo tengo que salir ahora en un rratito 
<CarlosNeyPastor> (de la oficina)
<magu42> ok
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo que buscar un servidor uqe palmo y cambiar un teclado en central trermica
<CarlosNeyPastor> visteqeu te  copie en el mail de ayer
<CarlosNeyPastor> ??
<CarlosNeyPastor> no se si se entendio 
<CarlosNeyPastor> la idea es arrancar la semana uqe viene
<magu42> si vi
<magu42> está clarito
<CarlosNeyPastor> porque me equivoque 
<CarlosNeyPastor> mande dos veces en el anuncio 
<CarlosNeyPastor> miercoles
<CarlosNeyPastor> esrta lunes el otro
<magu42> se entendió , creo
* CarlosNeyPastor changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam --  -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN
* CarlosNeyPastor changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN
* CarlosNeyPastor changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN -- Comienzan las reuniones los lunes a las 22:00hs. y los miercoles a las 23:00hs.
* CarlosNeyPastor changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Comienzan las reuniones los lunes a las 22:00hs. y los miercoles a las 23:00hs. -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-11
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, ping
<SergioMeneses> saludos
<SergioMeneses> cuando se presenta como umember?
<SergioMeneses> ratman, arescorpio asterismo \o
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-12
<ubuntero> hola ahi
<ubuntutu> Hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42! todo tranqui?
<CarlosNeyPastor> no se que paso que me muto la red y se me colgo todo:P
<magu42> jaja vi que entrabas y salias
<magu42> como andas CarlosNeyPastor ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> tranqui, reparando un pc que me esta haciendo un machucon con todo lo que le cuesta arrancar 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y configurando mi notebook
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos?
<magu42> en casa?
<CarlosNeyPastor> si en casa
<magu42> ahh
<CarlosNeyPastor> aparte de mi laburo lo hago particular
<magu42> yo en casa webeando 
<magu42> ahh bien ahi
<magu42> una extra jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero ahora en un ratito tengo que ir a una casa a ver que paso con un pc uq eno tiene video
<CarlosNeyPastor> sep
<CarlosNeyPastor> cuesta pagar los vicios informaticos con un laburo solo
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> los i7 y los galaxy s3 están caros!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja no, no llegue todavia
<CarlosNeyPastor> soy fan de nokia hasta que le puso W a un celular
<magu42> justo , veo que de momento en lo que anda el ubuntu os phone es en el galaxy nexus :-(
<CarlosNeyPastor> me compre un i3 sandy bridge
<magu42> como us$ 600
<CarlosNeyPastor> chan
<CarlosNeyPastor> no es tan caro 
<CarlosNeyPastor> el que tengo ahora me salio mas caro seguro 
<magu42> ahhh  bueno!!!!
 * CarlosNeyPastor lo esta pagando en 9 años de cuotas 
<magu42> el hombre corta grueso!!
<magu42> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajja 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me coompre un N9 cuando recien salieron
<CarlosNeyPastor> usa Meego como sistema operativo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta exelente porque ejecuta .deb
<magu42> meego está abandonado no ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> no del todo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> tiene un soporte 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero el tema es que ANTEL me anclo en la 1.2
<magu42> eso si , pero desarrollo nuevo no , no?
<CarlosNeyPastor> si tiene
<CarlosNeyPastor> leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeento
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero tiene
<magu42> ahh bien
<CarlosNeyPastor> es mas o menos al tiempo de desarrollo e Debian
<CarlosNeyPastor> cada tanto atualiza
<magu42> ahora hay que buscar uno chino que se banque ubuntu phone
<magu42> cuidado con papi debian!!
<magu42> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajaj 
<magu42> lo demás son forks
<magu42> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42 y Debia un solo corazon:P
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja
<magu42> mas bien!!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> no me olvido mas la explicacion de que quiere decir ubuntu
<CarlosNeyPastor> en el museo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> en el evento de Launcj
<CarlosNeyPastor> Lauch y wiki
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<magu42> después de usarlo años en stable , me pasé a testing y guauuu
<magu42> si me acuerdo jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> stable usa openoffice todavia no?
<magu42> es una broma entre nos  jeje
<magu42> sip
<CarlosNeyPastor> si claro, pero muy buena broma
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<magu42> y para instalar por ej vlc es un parto
<CarlosNeyPastor> testin que usa??
<CarlosNeyPastor> paso a libre?
<magu42> si
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja 
<magu42> me fijo cual
<magu42> LibreOffice 3.5.4.2 
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo lo que hice hace poco fue un tour interesantisimo por la gran mayoria de los entornos 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero me puede Unity todavia
<CarlosNeyPastor> ojo que Gnome Panel esta muy bueno
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero a la fecha me resulto mas comodo Unity
<magu42> mi hija lo tiene y le encanta y a la gente que se lo instala anda chocha
<magu42> yo no
<magu42> es incomodo
<CarlosNeyPastor> es costumbre
<CarlosNeyPastor> a mime resulto incomodo por completo cuando arranque 
<magu42> muchos clicks para llegar a donde yo llego con dos
<CarlosNeyPastor> despues de unas semanas de uso forzado me resulta re comodo
<magu42> para el que usa siempre las mismas cosas . las deja en el launcher y listo
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> claro 
<CarlosNeyPastor> en eso tenes razon
<magu42> para los que estamos siempre jodiendo por todo el sistema no
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<magu42> y además es costumbre claro
<magu42> crack es el que usa cualquier cosa 
<magu42> win mac y cualquier entorno gnu/linux
<CarlosNeyPastor> si 
<CarlosNeyPastor> es verdad
<magu42> los viejos chochos como yo no cambiamos 
<magu42> MATE desktop
<magu42> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> cinnamon?
<magu42> debian testing viene con gnome shell
<CarlosNeyPastor> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> en serio?
<magu42> y MATE desde repos
<magu42> stable todavía tiene gnome panel
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo ayer anduve jugando con el sources.list de mi pc un rato
<magu42> uhhh
<magu42> ya no juego más  jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> habilite los todos los repos
<CarlosNeyPastor> y ojo 
<magu42> tengo un sources guardado , copio y pego
<CarlosNeyPastor> jugue usando nano
<magu42> todos !
<CarlosNeyPastor> que no lo manejo mucho 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ando peliando con nano 
<magu42> después no te quejes
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero esta bueno
<CarlosNeyPastor> quejarme de??
<magu42> nano es lo más
<CarlosNeyPastor> vim?
<magu42> paaaaaa
<magu42> hablá con pablo de eso  jajaja
<magu42> es como emacs!!  o casi
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman lo tengo como vicio de vim
<magu42> dejate de joder!!
<magu42> una vez que lo entendés parece ser muy bueno 
<magu42> para lo que yo hago , nano o gedit me alcanzan 
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo estoy haciendo testing con una virtual con vim
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero gedit es lo mejor
<CarlosNeyPastor> aparte de las pruebas con nano
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42 viste que empiezan las reuniones de IRC de nuevo
<magu42> nano colorea y no me pierdo
<CarlosNeyPastor> los lunes y los miercoles
<magu42> si , me llegó tu email
<CarlosNeyPastor> :D
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo publique en  G+
<magu42> lo vi 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y le cambie el texto de arriba del canal
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora en un rato mando un recordatorio a la lista de mail
<CarlosNeyPastor> Unimix republico para ar
<magu42> vi el topic , no sé cuanta gente lo lee cuando entra jaja
 * CarlosNeyPastor no se acordaba que el nombre de "el texto de arriba del canal" era topic
<magu42> :-)
 * CarlosNeyPastor la penso pero no le salio
<magu42> * Has entrado en #ubuntu-uy
<magu42> * El topic para #ubuntu-uy es Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Uruguayo 
<magu42> :-)
<CarlosNeyPastor> si
<CarlosNeyPastor> le saque un oficial, me parece redundante
<CarlosNeyPastor> no me gusta
<magu42> sip
<magu42> mejor
<CarlosNeyPastor> sep, para mi si
<CarlosNeyPastor> todavia no me putearon 
<CarlosNeyPastor> asi que por ahora o no lo vieron o no les gusto
<CarlosNeyPastor> y no me dijeron nada
<CarlosNeyPastor> o si les gusto
<magu42> estoy pobando fing , a vos te puede servir
<magu42> para laburar
<magu42> http://www.overlooksoft.com/download
<magu42> después fing en la terminal
<CarlosNeyPastor> que hace?
<magu42> ve todo lo que hay conectado en la lan
 * CarlosNeyPastor esta viendo la web que le paso magu42 
<CarlosNeyPastor> interesante
<CarlosNeyPastor> Magu 
<CarlosNeyPastor> tenes router o modem?
<magu42> router y un pueblo conectado
<CarlosNeyPastor> porque los Routers te dan un testado de quien esta conectado 
<magu42> tengo visitas
<magu42> si , pero si no conocés la ip o no te dan la clave , ves igual quien está
<CarlosNeyPastor> ah mira
<CarlosNeyPastor> y Zentyal
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo lo use un tiempo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> en casa
<magu42> no lo tengo ese
<magu42> buscando..
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo use en otro pc
<CarlosNeyPastor> y despues lo pase a una virtual
<CarlosNeyPastor> Comienzan las reuniones en IRC!
<CarlosNeyPastor> Miercoles de 23:00 a 00:00hs. en la que hablaremos temas relacionados a la organización de UbuConLA.
<CarlosNeyPastor> Las reuniones seran puntuales.
<CarlosNeyPastor> Los esperamos!
<CarlosNeyPastor> eso no 
<CarlosNeyPastor> eso esotra cosa
<magu42> jaja
 * CarlosNeyPastor se equivoco
<magu42> ultimo copy
<CarlosNeyPastor> http://www.zentyal.com/es
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora si
<CarlosNeyPastor> es que el erre 
<magu42> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> fui a copiar el link y mande un ctrl v
<CarlosNeyPastor> y te lo mande en irc re confiado
<CarlosNeyPastor> miro y pienso
<CarlosNeyPastor> joder que link mas largo
<CarlosNeyPastor> y ta
<magu42> jaja , sucede
<CarlosNeyPastor> el resto es nooooooooooooooo uqe pangho
<CarlosNeyPastor> jjajja
<CarlosNeyPastor> se
<CarlosNeyPastor> zentyal lo uqe esta bueno es que jugas con el sources.list y lo integras a tu pc 
<CarlosNeyPastor> eso si 
<CarlosNeyPastor> tenes que sacar networkmanager
<magu42> ahhh  noooo
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya que si lo dejas hace un interesante conflicto
<magu42> jamás!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo se por experiencia
 * CarlosNeyPastor vive haciendo testing
<magu42> estuve mucho tiempo con wvdial a mano , ahora ni loco!!!
<magu42> network manager +1
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaj
<magu42> para romperme la cabeza es que ando viendo gentoo
<magu42> lo demás que se haga solo
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> y arch?
<magu42> también , pero gentoo es para machos machos
<CarlosNeyPastor> Virus andaba haciendo unas migraciones a arch
<CarlosNeyPastor> peor que arch?
<magu42> no es peor , solo que todo hay que compilarlo , paquete por paquete
<magu42> y después vuela!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> uhhhhhhhhhh
<CarlosNeyPastor> si claro 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero estas un año aprontando el cp
<CarlosNeyPastor> pc
<magu42> lo usan en algunos clusters por eso , queda optimizado al 100%
<magu42> hay que saber y saber , y si no tenés buena maquina te morís esperando
<magu42> igual lo estoy leyendo , a ver que onda , hay que estar muy al pedo jaja
<magu42> en un flisol conocí dos botijas que lo usaban porque hacian renders de dibujos animados , y necesitaban la pc al palo
<magu42> sin servicios corriendo en segundo plano al cuete
<CarlosNeyPastor> chan 
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo voy a bajar para probar en la pentium 2 400mhz que tengo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<magu42> el dia que termine de compilar queda volando
<magu42> el dia que 
<magu42> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, las cosas asi siempre vuelan pero es un laburo barbaro
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<magu42> medio tarde pero pintó almuerzo!!!   
<CarlosNeyPastor> te muetro el resultado en el 2035
<magu42> marco ausencia
<magu42> vuelvo al rato
<CarlosNeyPastor> dlae
<CarlosNeyPastor> nunac es tarde
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo estoy cdesayunado desde las 8
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> buen provecho 
<magu42> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<EduardoR> acabo de instalar http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/notifies-terminal-commands-completed-undistract-me.html
<EduardoR> ahora necesito que TB me avise igual
<ubunthor> hola EduardoR 
<EduardoR> donde conseguiré sonidos decentes...
<ubunthor> que?
<ubunthor> que dijiste EduardoR 
<ubunthor> ola k ase EduardoR 
<EduardoR> Todo bien
<ubunthor> Pa cuando las remeras nuevas?
<EduardoR> Todavía no hay fecha definida
<EduardoR> Casi nunca hay nadie aquí...
<ubunthor> Yo entro
<ubunthor> poco , pero entro
<ubunthor> Habría que preguntarle a CarlosNeyPastor 
<EduardoR> estás CarlosNeyPastor ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, estoy, hola ubunthor y EduardoR , ¿cómo están?
<ubunthor> Con calor :)
<EduardoR> Sí, hace mucho calor para estar al sol :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, la verdad que hace mucho calor
<CarlosNeyPastor> Vieron que comienzan las reuniones de IRC de Ubuntu-uy todos los lunes a las 22:00hs!!
<EduardoR> Qué bueno, al fin!!!!
<EduardoR> estás CarlosNeyPastor ???
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, con mucho calor
<ubunthor> si, está jodido el sol
<ubunthor> que cuentan?
<CarlosNeyPastor> alegre, por fin comienzan las reuniones de IRC
<EduardoR> Cuándo?
<ubunthor> yo entro cada tanto
<CarlosNeyPastor> todos los lunes a las 22:00hs
<CarlosNeyPastor> arrancando este lunes 14 de enero
<EduardoR> Bien, al fin!!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> y los miércoles a las 23:00hs
<CarlosNeyPastor> se van a hacer las de UbuConLA
<ubunthor> el lunes no falto!!!!
<EduardoR> Esto hay que capturarlo y ponerlo en la página...
<CarlosNeyPastor> :D
<ubunthor> se fue...
<EduardoR> tenía calor  :P
<Naudy> Saludos a todos los presente
<Naudy> Hi EduardoR 
<Naudy> como anda todo?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-13
<Ignacio_> Hola
<magu42> hola
<Ignacio_> ¿Como estan?
<Ignacio_> jeje
<Ignacio_> Yo asi:
<Ignacio_> sudo apt-get install wine
<Ignacio_> En resumen: Aburrido
<magu42> que necesitas usar con wine?
<Ignacio_> Es un jueguito.
<Ignacio_> Que tenia guardado hace tiempo..
<Ignacio_> Lo jugaba en la XO :)
<Ignacio_> LBA II (Little Big Adventure 2)
<magu42> funciona bien con wine?
<Ignacio_> SI
<Ignacio_> Funcionaba en una Xo-1 :)
<magu42> ahh , bien
<Ignacio_> ¿Que haces?
<Ignacio_> (i'm bored)
<magu42> webeando , siempre hay algo interesante para investigar , si se tiene ganas
<Ignacio_> Queres mirar mi espacio?
<Ignacio_> people.sugarlabs.org/ignacio
<Ignacio_> Espero que te guste :)
<magu42> interesante
<Ignacio_> Gracias.
<Ignacio_> Voy a ver si tengo algo asi:
<Ignacio_> ignacio.zzl.org
<Ignacio_> :)
<magu42> en eso te puede ayudar eduardoR , cuando aparezca 
<Ignacio_> ¿En?
<Ignacio_> ¿Tener el dominio?
<magu42> como hacer un sitio asi
<Ignacio_> Ah ya se como :P
<Ignacio_> el dominio quiero conseguir
<magu42> ahh , ya veo
<magu42> también el sabe de eso
<Ignacio_> Si pero hay que pagar :
<Ignacio_> Y no tengo tarjeta de crédito (Es lógico tengo 13 años..)
<magu42> :-)
<Ignacio_> Veremos :)
<virusuy> magu42: ping
<magu42> virusuy, pong
<virusuy> magu42: que hacesssssssssssss
<virusuy> tantos siglos
<magu42> en serio ,  como andas?
<virusuy> todo bien por suerte
<virusuy> con calor
<magu42> mudado y con adsl?
<virusuy> mudado y con adsl
<magu42> +1
<magu42> todav
<magu42> perdón
<virusuy> la semana proxima ( la del 21 ) entro de licencia una semana
<magu42> todavía no puedo creer que hayas cruzado bulevard Artigas !!
<magu42> jeje
<virusuy> voy a ver si upedo armarme el pc de escritorio de una buena vez
<virusuy> jeje
<magu42> con un gran monitor
<magu42> o dos
<magu42> que andas por armar?
<virusuy> algo no muy salado
<virusuy> core i3
<virusuy> 4 de ram
<virusuy> 500 de disco
<magu42> un i3 no es muy salado? 
<magu42> andamos cortando grueso!!
<virusuy> salado es un i7 magu42 !!!
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> pa que me pregunto yo , sino es para jugar 
<virusuy> la idea es comprar y tirar un tiempo
<magu42> y si es para jugar lo que importa es la gpu
<virusuy> no muy largo, pero un tiempo la fin
<magu42> hace 3 años que tengo este core dos duo y tiene para laaaaaargo
<magu42> solo le puse mas ram ,   la pedo claro
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> vos que contas?
<magu42> todo bien , siempre acá , cerca del chuy
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> en buceo , como cerca de que estás?
<virusuy> cerca de la UTU
<magu42> ahh  D+
<virusuy> a la vuelta practicamente
<magu42> lugar comodo , todo a mano
<virusuy> si, la verdad, 0 quejas
<virusuy> muy lindo todo
<magu42> tranquilo , y rivera cerca , omnibus , shoping y ta , sobra con eso 
<virusuy> claro
<magu42> paso por ahi , cuando hago la cortada rivera/propios
<PabloRubianes> buenas noches muchas gracias!
<virusuy> magu42: yo estoy sobre Saniago Rivas
<magu42> zas
<magu42> ahh ubico
<virusuy> ubicas? la que conecta rivera y propios
<virusuy> esta el club Buceo
<virusuy> y despues un grupo de edificio naranja
<virusuy> el segundo bloque
<magu42> esa misma es la que agarro , pero no sabía el nombre 
<magu42> ahhh  ahi , lo tengo visto
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> tranqui el barrio
<magu42> aunque ahora te quedó lejos el laburo  jaja
<PabloRubianes> cheto
<PabloRubianes> :P
<magu42> PabloRubianes, piensa que  es de noche 
<magu42> abrí la persiana!!
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> anda ! OLIGARCA !
<PabloRubianes> jajaja estoy en piriapolis
<PabloRubianes> todo quemado con gel postsolar
<magu42> que vidurria PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> un desastre mi vida :P
<magu42> los informaticos no toman sol
<virusuy> el no es informatico
<PabloRubianes> asi termine
<magu42> jaja
<PabloRubianes> paresco tomatin
<virusuy> el es desarrollador
<PabloRubianes> anda "Administrador"
<virusuy> es otra raza
 * magu42 piensa que es un informatico entonces
<virusuy> les salvo la plata
<virusuy> LES SALVO LA MONEY, LADRIS !
<PabloRubianes> y nosotros la perdemos esperando que los servidores anden *COF COF*
<magu42> palo pa tu rancho virusuy 
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: los servidores andan
<virusuy> que los servicios corran como deben es otra cosa
<virusuy> ya no es mi cancha
<magu42> sigo pensando , que es un informatico entonces?
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<virusuy> :-P
<magu42> que rapido sacó la pata del lazo
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> es la experiencia :-P
<magu42> jeje
<PabloRubianes> jajajaja que ladron
<virusuy> ladrón? que feo concepto tienen de mi :-p
<PabloRubianes> jajajajaj
<virusuy> Ahora si estamos todos
<CarlosNeyPastor> dejen de hablar llegue yo
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola a todos 
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola virusuy 
<CarlosNeyPastor> que sorpresa verte por aca
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola magu42 PabloRubianes ratman 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andan?
<PabloRubianes> hola CarlosNeyPastor 
<magu42> asi cualquiera administra 155 servidores , total, si prende la lucesita , listo
<magu42> como andas CarlosNeyPastor ?
<PabloRubianes> mas bien magu42 
<PabloRubianes> jajjaaj
<magu42> jaja
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> ojala fuera prender la lucesita nomas
<virusuy> que te penas?
<virusuy> que esto es ser desarrollador ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> acña tranqui
<virusuy> que hacen cualquier bosta y despues la tiran a prod ?
<virusuy> *cof cof *
<CarlosNeyPastor> recien mande un mail a la lista por la reunion que comienza mañana
<magu42> después debugean 
<CarlosNeyPastor> vieron el chivo que hicimos con eduardor en la pagina de ubuntu?
<PabloRubianes> magu42, mas bien
<PabloRubianes> y compilamos
<magu42> :-)
<PabloRubianes> CarlosNeyPastor, donde?
<CarlosNeyPastor> en ubuntu.org.uy
<magu42> https://www.facebook.com/groups/41077226279/
<PabloRubianes> jajaj genial
<CarlosNeyPastor> la viste PabloRubianes ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo hicimos ayer en la tarde
<CarlosNeyPastor> bueno 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora si estamos todos
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como anda?
<CarlosNeyPastor> que bueno quedo el chivo de las reuniones:P
<PabloRubianes> bueno me las tomo
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<magu42> sls
<virusuy> bo, que bueno no tener celular
<magu42> virusuy, es raro
<virusuy> magu42: sip, 
<magu42> tengo un solo amigo que no tiene y jura nunca tener uno , dice: llamame a casa o al laburo , donde más voy a estar?
<magu42> virusuy, me olvidaba , asegurate de conseguir un fan del cpu que sea SILENCIOSO , me lo vas a agradecer
<virusuy> dale
<virusuy> gratzie
<EduardoR> holaaaa
<magu42> como va EduardoR 
<EduardoR> todo bien
<EduardoR> lento para responder :)
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> vieron el doc de Cesol?
<magu42> yo si 
<EduardoR> No me parece mal
<EduardoR> Esta gente de Cesol, deben ser funcionarios públicos. 
<EduardoR> Lo mandaron en un .odt como si fuera un trámite. 
<EduardoR> Y como se responde?
<magu42> jaja , ni idea
<EduardoR> ... "lunes 28/01/2012 a las 18 hs. (en dependencias de la UdelaR)."
<EduardoR> ¿en cuál dependencia?
<magu42> ups , no estoy hablando de lo mismo , cual doc es?
<EduardoR> el que mandó ratman
<EduardoR> asunto: Fwd: Documento para difundir.
<magu42> ahhh no , no lo tengo
<EduardoR> estás en los destinatarios
<magu42> jaja , no lo habia visto - el evolution los baja cada media hora 
<ratman> SI yo lo puse que raro 
<ratman> edu se lo puedes reenviar
<magu42> yo lo veo odt
<EduardoR> me da que pensar que el "consejo" no tiene una forma de que nos lleguen propuestas o comentarios
<ratman> hay dos formas
<ratman> ma;ana resolvemos que hacemos 
<ratman> y yo comunico 
<ratman> o vamos a la reunion y nos presentamos 
<ratman> como queiran
<EduardoR> deberíamos tener una forma de que nos lleguen comentarios
<EduardoR> y que podamos responderlos
<EduardoR> una especie de casilla, no? 
<EduardoR> ya que no tenemos casilla
<EduardoR> en realidad pudieron haberla mandado a la lista
<EduardoR> Mañana resolvemos, pero desde ya estoy de acuerdo
<EduardoR> pero cambié de tema :)
<EduardoR> estoy pensando en voz alta, sobre crear un formulario de comentarios en el sitio
<EduardoR> que les parece?
<magu42> no será muy humano ?
<magu42>  sarcasm mode off
<magu42> :-)
<EduardoR> jajaj
<EduardoR> para nosotros, sí es demasiado humano.
<magu42> :-)
<EduardoR> dónde lo pondríamos?
<ratman> en cuanto pongamso formularios
<ratman> tener cuidado de sqlinjection 
<ratman> y esas cosas
<ratman> jejej
<magu42> lo peor seria que lo tiren de vuelta , se sube el respaldo que EduardoR tiene y listo 
<EduardoR> si, fundamental
<EduardoR> en realidad, ya hay funciones para eso
<magu42> convengamos que el sitio lo tiraron , porque estaba abandonado y nadie tenía contraseña para entrar
<magu42> igual te lo tiran hoy , ya sé
<EduardoR> el problema es que justamente no debería haber HTML en los comentarios y particularmente tenemos 2 con HTML
<magu42> ahi me pierdo , que deberían tener?
<EduardoR> el php hay que poner las funciones que se sabe, son para evitar el sqlinjection
<EduardoR> pero los manuales y explicaciones obsoletos que puplulan por internet, no las usan
<magu42> vos metés php , y no me digas que no , porque te vi  jeje
<EduardoR> claro que si
<EduardoR> http://ubuntu.org.uy/blog.php
<EduardoR> es php!!!
<EduardoR> y MySQL
<magu42> eso eso eso eso
<EduardoR> y abajo está el "Login"
<magu42> onda chavo del ocho
<EduardoR> pero primero hay que llegar al editor
<EduardoR> Pero poner comentarios es jodido, claro
<magu42> me encanta ver el codigo , no entiendo un m...  que feo es
<EduardoR> estás viendo con Clt-U o mirás el PHP que mandé?
<magu42> control u
<EduardoR> eso muestra el HTML, no el PHP
<magu42> con razón 
<magu42> :-(
<magu42> buscaba y buscaba
<EduardoR> en PHP ponés: echo "Hola" y el Crl-u te muestra solo el Hola
<EduardoR> no te mandé por mail?
<magu42> si , pero no entendí mucho jaja
<EduardoR> creo que lo mandé a los 5
<EduardoR> y vos sos el suplente #6  :)
<magu42> si , tengo hasta la clave , pero tranquilo no toco nada , solo leo
<magu42> y dejame de suplente nomás que ando bien ahi 
<EduardoR> tengo que subir una nueva versión
<EduardoR> estuve con lo del sqli
<EduardoR> y vi que estamos en el horno
<magu42> uhhh
<EduardoR> si la aplican, pueden cambiar las noticias
<EduardoR> huu, que miedo
<magu42> apenas entiendo como se hace , menos como defender
<EduardoR> y poner que apoyamos a MS :P
<magu42> chan
<magu42> para saber defenderse hay que saber como atacar
<EduardoR> podrían poner HTML con una capa encima de todo y poner una foto de SITIO HA...EADO
<magu42> y hay gente salada en eso , está todo el dia dale que te dale
<EduardoR> sacan la foto y la publican, como hicieron los argelinos
<EduardoR> pero no rompieron nada
<EduardoR> no metieron ni modificaron el HTML, ni el PHP
<magu42> de haber tenido la clave , lo bajas ese mismo dia , no tener que buscar a julin 20 dias
<magu42> ahora es distinto
<EduardoR> la cosa que esta base de datos pesa 2 o 3 K
<EduardoR> aquella 500MB!!!!
<magu42> pero cierto , nadie está libre 
<EduardoR> recompongo esta base , de memoria
<magu42> me acuerdo
<EduardoR> si le ponen 500 veces "Combre viagra http://..."
<EduardoR> *compre
<EduardoR> vacío la tabla y subo la copia
<EduardoR> la cosa que aquello era descomunal
<EduardoR> lo terrible que lo tengo abandonado
<magu42> mantenimiento siempre hay que hacer, cuando tuvimos la clave , habiamos empezado a hacerlo , y justo zas 
<EduardoR> en fin de año estuve con fuerza, pero ahora lo dejé...
<magu42> tiene que haber alguien que te ayude con eso , solo es un enbole 
<magu42> embole*
<EduardoR> pero estaba mal, nadie puede parchear un sitio abandonado así
<magu42> tenia varios años
<EduardoR> pero esa que estuve recaliente con el tema de los tildes y eñes que se cambiaban de UTF a LAtin1
<EduardoR> ahora descubrí que faltaba una línea que ya no los convierte por gusto
<magu42> aprendiste  jeje
<magu42> +1
<EduardoR> ahora es mas racional y tengo que sacar todas las funciones de conversión al pepe
<EduardoR> pero por cada campo de la tabla había como 3 conversiones
<EduardoR> pero había una sola que no anda, las del RSS
<EduardoR> en eso me quedé y abandoné en la orilla
<EduardoR> mal yo
<EduardoR> la version que tengo que subir está todo mejor, pero no anda el RSS
<magu42> tengo un lema , que es un dicho ingles en realidad  
<EduardoR> la que está ahora convierte de ida y vuelta
<magu42> lo MEJOR es enemigo de lo BUENO 
<EduardoR> me lo decía mi mama :)
<magu42> si no está roto no lo arregles
<magu42> sabia la señora
<EduardoR> Lo Perfecto es enemigo de la Bueno
<magu42> sábia*
<EduardoR> es que me veía perfeccionista, quizás :)
<magu42> por eso , no te calientes !!!
<EduardoR> jejeje
<magu42> sino no terminás nunca
<EduardoR> pero hay que terminarlo, lpmqlp....
<magu42> no hay nadie que de una mano en este tema ?
<EduardoR> y hay que crear usuarios
<EduardoR> eso de tener una carpeta con contraseña /admin es una kk
<EduardoR> hasta explica lo malo que es, en la wikipedia :P
<EduardoR> no necesitás a los argelinos 
<magu42> entonces debe ser malo mismo
<EduardoR> la contraseña viaja en claro
<magu42> juuuu
<EduardoR> es vulnerable a snifing en la red local
<EduardoR> pero desde Argelia, no pueden así nomás :)
<EduardoR> si es alguien, lo trompeamos porque está cerca , jijiji
<magu42> justo andaba leyendo algo de snifing spoofin mdm y esas yerbas , que vulnerables que son los sistemas !!
<magu42> me quedé helado
<EduardoR> pero hay cosas que ya son viejas
<EduardoR> y no corren, salvo que hay boludos, que se olvidan lo mas obvio y zaz
<magu42> si , pero las actualizan a diario jaja  fijate en elhacker.net por ej
<magu42> están al palo esos flacos
<magu42> teniendo un respaldo del sitio y siendo chico , no me calentaría demasiado , si lo tiran lo volvés a subir y aprendés como lo tiraron
<magu42> no hay otra
<EduardoR> el tema que tiene miles de archivos que no son del sitio
<EduardoR> eso lo vimos con Pablo
<EduardoR> incluso está en el proyecto de Bazaar
<EduardoR> hay carpetas de manuales de openID y otras puebas de pablo aún
<EduardoR> la carpeta de imagenes, no entiendo porque, pero hay cientos de iconitos que se usan y no veo donde
<EduardoR> el slider está mezclado con otras cosas
<EduardoR> cuando lo metió, en la misma carpeta hay otras cosas
<EduardoR> asi que no se si es del slider o no
<magu42> desprolijo 
<EduardoR> hay que hacer borrón y cuenta nueva
<magu42> que raro un programador desprolijo
<EduardoR> hay mas de un slider 
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> la otra vez, lo tenía para bajar
<EduardoR> el mismo slider
<magu42> entonces como decís , borrón  y cuenta nueva
<EduardoR> sería genial, sacarlo del todo y volver a poner
<EduardoR> lo que temo de hacer una cagada de estas.
<EduardoR> hay archivsode google
<EduardoR> que determinan la pertenencia del sitio, es una autorizacion
<EduardoR> si los sacás, podés quedarte sin mail, por ejemplo
<magu42> si a alguien no le gustan tus cagadas que lo haga bien entonces , para joder sobramos acá
<EduardoR> peor eso, no me gusta borrar, sin mirar bien
<EduardoR> pero las carpetas de basura creo que se pueden borrar
<EduardoR> y los iconos, no se que hacer
<magu42> EduardoR, en una buena , te hacés mucho drama , y estás casi solo en ésto , dale para adelante , si se hace m...  que se haga
<EduardoR> si
<magu42> y el que critique que se vaya a c..
<EduardoR> viste este otro sitio http://www.elladodelmal.com/
<magu42> no hacer nada y criticar es un clasi uruguayo que lo p...
<EduardoR> el tipo es un capo y en español 
<EduardoR> pablo quiere arreglar la parte HTML 5
<EduardoR> sime da un sitio vacío y los css, no tengo dramas de meterle el fuente 
<magu42> pero lo hace , o quiere hacerlo?
<magu42> me explico?
<EduardoR> el "fuente" es un loop de PHP, son 5 líneas !!!!
<EduardoR> te explicaś :) pregunta  abierta...
<magu42> :-)
<EduardoR> entiendo que quiera que use bazaar
<EduardoR> trabajé con un SCM (Software Control Management)
<EduardoR> pero lo que debe hacer un scm es versionar y pasar por aprobaciones cada cambio
<EduardoR> genial para un equipo de trabajo de varias personas
<EduardoR> pero bazaar solo versiona y pisa por arriba
<EduardoR> eso, lo hacemos con filezilla sin dramas
<magu42> ta bueno bazaar cuando laburan muuuuchos , pero si son dos , mandamelo por email :-)
<EduardoR> está buenosi lo supieramos usar
<magu42> ahi más  jaja
<EduardoR> pero si no uedo hacer un seguimiento de un fuente de una versión a otra
<EduardoR> salvo que meta una líneas de comando del otro
<EduardoR> que aúnno sabemos ni cuales son
<magu42> en bazaar no van quedando las versiones anteriores?
<EduardoR> la única que me queda es tener una carpeta "version anterior"
<EduardoR> si, pero es su propio sistema
<EduardoR> ni siquier se bajar la version X
<magu42> no hay nadie en la vuelta que lo sepa usar ?
<EduardoR> si no versiona por las mías , el sistema no me sirve para nada
<EduardoR> yo que se? mengueche
<magu42> que k
<EduardoR> jajaja, nadie
<EduardoR> nadie conocido
<EduardoR> uno dijo que le iba a explicar
<magu42> me parece que virusuy domina bazaar
<virusuy> que yo que ?
<magu42> que dominas bazaar
<EduardoR> como se baja una versión anterior ?
<EduardoR> ponele que estás comiteando la version 50, pero querés comparalo con la 48 o 47
<virusuy> no fui a esa clase
<magu42> virusuy, sabe
<EduardoR> es lo que le decía a magu42 
<EduardoR> bazaar o un FTP es igual, si no lo sabés usar
<EduardoR> el FTP lo entiendo :)
<EduardoR> hago un zip con numero y fecha y lo subo al servidor que quieras
<EduardoR> esa es mi version
<magu42> entonces cual es el capricho con el dichoso bazaar?
<EduardoR> querés locking? ponemos un archivo de bandera "Estoy editando xxx.php NO TOCAR 2013-01-13 "
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> y firmado 
<EduardoR> sabés qu eese archivo no se toca
<EduardoR> una semana desués y le mandás un mail: Che bó, pa cuando lo largás?
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> eso lo haría un SCM
<magu42> uh no , me olvidé de sacar el flag!!
<EduardoR> pero automaticamente
<EduardoR> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gesti%C3%B3n_de_configuraci%C3%B3n_de_software
<EduardoR> Subversion
<EduardoR> Git
<EduardoR> Trac....
<EduardoR> Bazaar no está allí?
<magu42> te iba a decir eso!!
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> veo a git
<magu42> por ej
<EduardoR> los 3 son SL
<EduardoR> en ORT lo hacíamos a mano
<EduardoR> y no había servidores en esa época
<EduardoR> o si, pero las veriones eran disquetes
<EduardoR> así de grandes eran los proyectos :P
<magu42> veo ahi a subversion que he visto que lo usan mucho en sl , pero si no lo saben usar es lo mismo
<magu42> al menos es un scm  jeje
<EduardoR> el tema que cuando meto mano en un fuente que cambia la base de datos, por ejemplo agrego un campo
<EduardoR> tengo que tocar por todos lados
<EduardoR> por suerte "todos lados", son 4 fuentes locos
<EduardoR> esto no es un desarrollo de la NASA
<EduardoR> ni es Drupal
<magu42> entonces cual sería la opción optima ? o la mejorcita ?
<EduardoR> es index, blog, rss, funciones y el admin
<EduardoR> y el config son 6 archivos
<EduardoR> es lo que quería decir, esto es de hacer un fin de semana si hay un grupo
<magu42> una jornada de trabajo , como cuando tiramos el sitio
<EduardoR> exacto
<magu42> ahora es mala época calculo
<EduardoR> mala, muy mala
<magu42> igual no tiene urgencia
<EduardoR> el de ubuconla lo mismo
<EduardoR> la idea es cambiar el template
<EduardoR> pero me tira mas entrar a facebook a trolear que editar esa mierda    jajajajaj
<EduardoR> es horrible, lo mio, no?
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> nahhh
<magu42> hay que dedicarle un tiempo a lo ludico
<magu42> sino enloquecés 
<magu42> trollear puede ser divertido jajaja
<EduardoR> si, además estoy de vacaciones
<magu42> entonces , nada , arrancá para 21 a boludear , hasta la rambla , después hasta av brasil y vuelta por la plaza
<magu42> biarritz o como se escriba
<magu42> hay pila de humanos por ahi boludeando , fijate vás a ver .-)
<EduardoR> si, repleto
<EduardoR> estoy medio mal de un pié, y camiloento
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> *camino lento
<magu42> que apuro tenés?
<EduardoR> ninguno, pero tengo tendencia a caminar rápido y no me aguanto
<EduardoR> luego me duele y me puteo
<magu42> jaja
#ubuntu-uy 2014-01-06
<Guest13904> hola, hay alguien
#ubuntu-uy 2014-01-10
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, PabloRubianes virusuy tardes!
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<ratman> holas
<CarlosNeyPastor> andas bien?
<ratman> ahi
<ratman> che que piensas de esta tarjeta
<ratman> http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N760-TF-2GD5-OC.html#overview
<ratman> andara bien en ubuntu
<CarlosNeyPastor> ;O
<CarlosNeyPastor> hay una pagina de hardware certificado 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y compatible 
<CarlosNeyPastor> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/
<CarlosNeyPastor> fijate si esta ahi 
#ubuntu-uy 2014-01-12
<vipintruder> Arriba el BOLSO !!!
<vipintruder> Ooooo, vamo bolso vamooooo, ponga huevooooo, que ganamooooo !!!
#ubuntu-uy 2015-01-06
<magu42> mar ene  6 00:50:33 UYST 2015
#ubuntu-uy 2015-01-09
<magu42> jue ene  8 23:02:27 UYST 2015
 * magu42 is away: ~
#ubuntu-uy 2015-01-10
 * magu42 is back (gone 02:28:10)
<magu42> sáb ene 10 00:18:42 UYST 2015
#ubuntu-uy 2015-01-11
<asterismo> hola manga de homosexuales
<asterismo> tantos millones de años!!
<asterismo> que dicen!!
<magu42> como homosexuales 
<magu42> putos nomás
<asterismo> jajaj
<magu42> como va asterismo 
<asterismo> que haces magu42 mono viejo
<asterismo> aca andamos
<magu42> todo bien?
<asterismo> bien bien
<asterismo> feliz año nuevo!!
<magu42> igualmente 
<asterismo> como empezaron??
<magu42> nahhhh
<magu42> bien de bien
<magu42> estás en al oalm ?
<asterismo> no
<asterismo> en casa
<magu42> ahhh 
<magu42> mejor asi  jeje
<magu42> uds los astronomos no respetan nada , exepto las nubes
<asterismo> estoy de licencia
<magu42> ahhhh
<asterismo> tal cual
<asterismo> ultimamente ni tiempo de conectarme tengo
<asterismo> bo
<asterismo> todo mal
<magu42> sabemos que andás siempre en la vuelta
<magu42> cuando se puede se puede
<asterismo> tienen alguna novedad?
<asterismo> que hay de nuevo?
<magu42> nada
<magu42> enero es muerto
<magu42> y febrero no se queda atrás
<asterismo> jajaja
<magu42> éste pais arranca después que llega el último ciclista
<magu42> jajaja
<asterismo> yo estuve metiendo pila de huevo con PHP y desarrollo de la intranet del observatorio
<asterismo> y estoy con debian KDE
<magu42> no conozco de php ,  pero al verlo , es feo  
<asterismo> ahora en año nuevo me pase a debian 8 testing
<asterismo> y camina bastante bein
<asterismo> bien
<magu42> aguante phyton
<magu42> estoy siempre en testing y anda bien
<asterismo> el PHP es mas simple que otros lenguajes me parece, pero lo mio es muy basico
<magu42> o sea ahora estoy en 8
<asterismo> me imaginoq ue cualquiera que se entere lo hackea de una
<asterismo> jajaja
<asterismo> ubuntu no se en que anda
<asterismo> le perdi la pista
<magu42> ahora está de moda python  
<asterismo> si si
<asterismo> tal cual
<asterismo> tambien estoy metiendo un poco de eso
<asterismo> sobre todo en la parte de procesamiento de datos astronomicos
<asterismo> pero tambien voy medio de a poco
<magu42> ubuntu anda bien , es muy aburrido para los inquietos  jejeje
<magu42> en el ultimo python day , estuve en una charla de un biologo informatico , que explicaba como comparar cadenas de ARN con python
<magu42> todavía estoy por saber de que habló el mostro
<magu42> jajajas
<magu42> PabloRubianes  dijo haber entendido 
<asterismo> esa charla esta online?
<asterismo> ultimamente me miro muchas charlas grabadas
<asterismo> en ingles la mayoria
<asterismo> de los Chaos and Communication Congress
<magu42> lo dudo , fué hace dos años , el año pasado no hubo python day
<asterismo> y ese tipo de eventos hacker
<asterismo> PabloRubianes: es un marika
<PabloRubianes_> Hola magu
<asterismo> jajajja
<magu42> hola PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes_> Magu42
<asterismo> le tocaron la cola y salto
<magu42> estás 
<magu42> ?
<PabloRubianes_> Me conecte por el cel
<magu42> o es el znc
<magu42> ahhhh
<asterismo> znc?
<magu42> estás en playa hermosa no
<PabloRubianes_> Si
<asterismo> uhh
<magu42> d+
<PabloRubianes_> Y pushbullet
<PabloRubianes_> Si en playa hermosa
<asterismo> que suertudo
<asterismo> que haces loco
<asterismo> no me saludes
<PabloRubianes_> Solo por el finde
<magu42> pero de finde no?
<magu42> eso eso eso
<PabloRubianes_> Hola a los 2
<magu42> jeje
<PabloRubianes_> Este cliente es una ##@#€@@#
<asterismo> jajajaja
<magu42> tremendo el fb de mierda , se lo que hace todo el mundo
<PabloRubianes_> Andchat
<asterismo> los celulares son una cagada
<asterismo> loco
<asterismo> el otro dia mi viejo me paso un link, pera que te lo paso
<PabloRubianes_> Y bueno estoy haciendo pizzas al la parrilla
<magu42> D+  PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes_> No tengo la laptop aca
<asterismo> la muerte de los smartphones y la prevalencia de la dumb-technology
<PabloRubianes_> No rompas
<magu42> 23:33 y haciendo pizza a la parrilla en playa hermosa  ,  sos mi idolo PabloRubianes 
<asterismo> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jan/06/goodbye-smart-gadgets-hello-dumb-tech-apple-nokia
<magu42> espero que con una terrible birra 
<asterismo> mira esta frase
<asterismo> Nokia will be quietly rolling out the 215 – a bare-bones internet phone that costs $29 and holds its charge for a month.
<PabloRubianes_> Si birra
<PabloRubianes__> Asterismo: no seas malo
<PabloRubianes__> No compres nokia
<PabloRubianes__> No seas malo
<PabloRubianes__> Bue me desconectó saludos
<magu42> dale PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes__> Nos hablamos en estos dias
<magu42> nas
<PabloRubianes__> Mañana ya me vuelvo pa la capital
<magu42> que remediio
<PabloRubianes__> Un embole
<magu42> remedio*
<PabloRubianes__> A ver cuando hacemos una reunion
<PabloRubianes__> Que somos desastres
<PabloRubianes__> Jaja
<magu42> cuando quieran , ya lei en telegram
<PabloRubianes__> Dale arreglamos el lunes
<magu42> ok
<PabloRubianes__> Saludos a los 2
<magu42> nas
<asterismo> magu42: me voy a mirar una peli
<asterismo> nos vemos
<magu42> dale asterismo 
<magu42> nos leemos
<magu42> un abrazo
<magu42> faltó que virusuy dijera aguante ACDC  y era catón lleno
<magu42> uuhh  era Black Sabbath
<magu42> te dejo un clasico de 1973 y me voy virusuy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmEWTZKDk78
#ubuntu-uy 2016-01-12
<ratman> holas
<magu42> buenas
<ratman> nas
<magu42> como va ratman 
<ratman> bien y alli 
<ratman> hablando por privado pero no los lee
<magu42> acá llevandola
<ratman> s
<ratman> ejajaja
<magu42> en la luna
<magu42> me jui ratman 
<ratman> ta luego 
<magu42> nas
<magu-droid> Listo
#ubuntu-uy 2016-01-15
<magu42> n
